# Product Smell List



## banarno

I thought it would be interesting to compile some kind of product Smell List so everyone whos interested could use it.

Feel free to join in!


Autosmart WAX = Toffee
Zaino Z8 = Apricots/Cognac
Zymol Field Glaze = Coconut


----------



## Guest

Autobrite Cherry Deoderiser - Cherry
Duragloss 901- Cherry
Zymol HD Cleanse - Choclate

I also tried to taste some 921 cause it smelled nice... it didn't taste of owt :lol:


----------



## badly_dubbed

CG ezyme - oranges/mango
BOS etc - passion fruit
collinite - coconut/solvents lol
CG speedwipe - strawberries
CG glossworkz - watermelon
Zymol Vintage - limes (very faint)
Zymol concours - aniseed
RG55 - dunno fruity though
LT - coconuts
megs 16 - crap


----------



## alan_mcc

Megs LT = coconuts
Megs Endurance tyregel = blackcurrant/bubblegum
Heritage Wax = solvents
IPA = :argie:


----------



## remal

Dodo Hard candy _ not sure but smells very nice
Dodo red mist Tropical - again very nice. 
Poorboys wheel sealent - stil no idea what it smells like But is lovely


----------



## badly_dubbed

remal said:


> Dodo Hard candy _ not sure but smells very nice
> Dodo red mist Tropical - again very nice.
> Poorboys wheel sealent - stil no idea what it smells like But is lovely


PB wheel sealant is watermelon
:thumb:

very simmilar to CG glossworkz


----------



## Strothow

Last touch - coconut


----------



## grayfox

Natty's White = ice cream


----------



## remal

badly_dubbed said:


> PB wheel sealant is watermelon
> :thumb:
> 
> very simmilar to CG glossworkz


thanks for that. it's very nice indeed


----------



## llama cleaner

t cut = fish?


----------



## ChrisST

Dodo Blue Velvet, Blueberry...hmmm.
I think i've inhaled more than i've used.:lol:


----------



## banarno

So far in alphabetical order;


Autosmart WAX = Toffee
Autobrite Cherry Deoderiser = Cherry
Chemical Guys Ezyme = Oranges/Mango
Chemical Guys glossworkz = Watermelon
Chemical Guys speedwipe = Strawberries
Collinite = Coconut/Solvents
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet = Blueberry
Duragloss 901 = Cherry
Heritage Wax = Solvents
Meguiars Endurance Tyregel = Blackcurrant/Bubblegum
Meguiars Last Touch = Coconuts
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax White = Ice Cream 
Poorboys Wheel Sealent = Watermelon
Raceglaze 55 = Fruity
Swissvax Best Of Show = Passion Fruit
Zaino Z8 = Apricots/Cognac
Zymol Concours = Aniseed
Zymol Field Glaze = Coconut 
Zymol HD Cleanse = Choclate
Zymol Vintage = Limes (very faint)


----------



## Maggi200

Migliore Primo - Orange
Migliore Wheel wax - Lemon
Fk1000p - headache in a tin
Megs #16 - crayons


----------



## badly_dubbed

you forgot 16 which is one of the best waxes going but smells crap


----------



## banarno

Hehe, I can't really add "crap" to the list though can I

Unless you can be a tad more specific


----------



## banarno

maggi112 lists it as crayons, so thats good enough for me.


----------



## rtjc

PB wheel sealent is Ice Cream to me


----------



## banarno

Thats odd, as I have it listed as Watermelon.
See who else chimes in to get a few more opinions on this.


----------



## buff not enuf

poorboys natural look dressing........ marzipan:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst

Meguiars 80 or 83 (can't remember which, i'll update later) - Pear Drops sweets
Dodo Austintacious - Sherbet
Dodo Rainforest Rub - Watermelon
3M Car Soap - Cherries
Britemax Leather Conditioner - Leather 
Dodo Sour Power - Apples


----------



## sayloday

Dodo Purple Haze - Lavender


----------



## rtjc

banarno said:


> Thats odd, as I have it listed as Watermelon.
> See who else chimes in to get a few more opinions on this.


Got my gear indoors away from Mr Forst, just did a smell test. Mine isn't watermellon anway, def smells like ice cream or cream soda. Have they changed it maybe? Anyway, off for festivities. Merry Christmas all :thumb::wave:


----------



## alan_mcc

maggi112 said:


> Megs #16 - crayons


Thats exactly what i was trying to figure out! :wall:


----------



## banarno

3M Car Wash Soap = Cherry
Autosmart WAX = Toffee
Autobrite Cherry Deoderiser = Cherry
Britemax Leather Conditioner = Leather
Chemical Guys Ezyme = Oranges/Mango
Chemical Guys glossworkz = Watermelon
Chemical Guys speedwipe = Strawberries
Collinite = Coconut/Solvents
Dodo Juice Austintacious = Sherbet
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet = Blueberry
Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub = Watermelon
Dodo Juice Sour Power = Apples 
Duragloss 901 = Cherry
Heritage Wax = Solvents
Meguiars #16 = Crayons
Meguiars 80 or 83 (can't remember which, i'll update later) = Pear Drops sweets
Meguiars Endurance Tyregel = Blackcurrant/Bubblegum
Meguiars Last Touch = Coconuts
Migliore Primo = Orange
Migliore Wheel wax = Lemon
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax White = Ice Cream
Poorboys Natural Look Dressing = Marzipan 
Poorboys Wheel Sealent = Watermelon/Ice Cream
Raceglaze 55 = Fruity
Swissvax Best Of Show = Passion Fruit
Zaino Z10 = Leather
Zaino Z8 = Apricots/Cognac
Zymol Concours = Aniseed
Zymol Field Glaze = Coconut 
Zymol HD Cleanse = Chocolate
Zymol Vintage = Limes (very faint)


----------



## chrisc

3M Car Wash Soap = Cherry
Autosmart WAX = Toffee
Autobrite Cherry Deoderiser = Cherry
Britemax Leather Conditioner = Leather
Chemical Guys Ezyme = Oranges/Mango
Chemical Guys glossworkz = Watermelon
Chemical Guys speedwipe = Strawberries
Collinite = Coconut/Solvents
Dodo Juice Austintacious = Sherbet
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet = Blueberry
Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub = Watermelon
Dodo Juice Sour Power = Apples
Dodo juice lime prime=lime
Duragloss 901 = Cherry
Heritage Wax = Solvents
Meguiars #16 = Crayons
Meguiars 80 or 83 (can't remember which, i'll update later) = Pear Drops sweets
Meguiars Endurance Tyregel = Blackcurrant/Bubblegum
Meguiars Last Touch = Coconuts
Migliore Primo = Orange
Migliore Wheel wax = Lemon
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax White = Ice Cream
Poorboys Natural Look Dressing = Marzipan
Poorboys Wheel Sealent = Watermelon/Ice Cream
Raceglaze 55 = Fruity
Swissvax Best Of Show = Passion Fruit
Zaino Z10 = Leather
Zaino Z8 = Apricots/Cognac
Zymol Concours = Aniseed
Zymol Field Glaze = Coconut
Zymol HD Cleanse = Chocolate
Zymol Vintage = Limes (very faint)
banarno is online now Report Post Reply With Quote


----------



## -tom-

Dodo Juice Banana Armour Banana 
tardis nail varnish removel 
Collinite Marque D'Elegance #915 petrole


i am off to sniff my cleaing gear know


----------



## chrisc

3M Car Wash Soap = Cherry
Autosmart WAX = Toffee
Autosmart blast cool=Toliet duck
Autobrite Cherry Deoderiser = Cherry
Britemax Leather Conditioner = Leather
Chemical Guys Ezyme = Oranges/Mango
Chemical Guys glossworkz = Watermelon
Chemical Guys speedwipe = Strawberries
Collinite = Coconut/Solvents
Dodo Juice Austintacious = Sherbet
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet = Blueberry
Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub = Watermelon
Dodo Juice Sour Power = Apples
Dodo juice lime prime=lime
Duragloss 901 = Cherry
Heritage Wax = Solvents
Meguiars #16 = Crayons
Meguiars 80 or 83 (can't remember which, i'll update later) = Pear Drops sweets
Meguiars Endurance Tyregel = Blackcurrant/Bubblegum
Meguiars Last Touch = Coconuts
Migliore Primo = Orange
Migliore Wheel wax = Lemon
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax White = Ice Cream
Poorboys Natural Look Dressing = Marzipan
Poorboys Wheel Sealent = Watermelon/Ice Cream
Raceglaze 55 = Fruity
Swissvax Best Of Show = Passion Fruit
Zaino Z10 = Leather
Zaino Z8 = Apricots/Cognac
Zymol Concours = Aniseed
Zymol Field Glaze = Coconut
Zymol HD Cleanse = Chocolate
Zymol Vintage = Limes (very faint)


----------



## aron147

zymol carbon: strange coconut smell
wolfgang autobathe - sweet strawberry
wolfgang deep gloss sealant - strawberry
dodo rubbish juiced - pineapple 
rubbish boy's original - lemon (limonene)
poorboys natty's red - strawberry
collinite 845 - solvent in a tube
fk1000p - horrible solvent smell (worse than 845)
poorboys natty's white - strong coconut (love it!)


----------



## dean5053

Poorboys Nattys Blue = Bubble Gum


----------



## banarno

It's looking like the start of a list now;


3M Car Wash Soap = Cherry
Autosmart WAX = Toffee
Autobrite Cherry Deoderiser = Cherry
Britemax Leather Conditioner = Leather
Chemical Guys Ezyme = Oranges/Mango
Chemical Guys Glossworkz = Watermelon
Chemical Guys Speedwipe = Strawberries
Collinite = Coconut/Solvents
Dodo Juice Austintacious = Sherbet
Dodo Juice Banana Armour = Banana
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet = Blueberry
Dodo Juice Lime Prime = Lime
Dodo Juice Purple Haze = Lavender 
Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub = Watermelon
Dodo Juice/Rubbish Boy's Juiced Edition = Pineapple 
Dodo Juice Sour Power = Apples 
Duragloss 901 = Cherry
Heritage Wax = Solvents
Meguiars #16 = Crayons
Meguiars 80 or 83 (can't remember which, i'll update later) = Pear Drops sweets
Meguiars Endurance Tyregel = Blackcurrant/Bubblegum
Meguiars Last Touch = Coconuts
Migliore Primo = Orange
Migliore Wheel wax = Lemon
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax Blue = Bubble Gum 
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax White = Ice Cream
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax Red = Strawberry
Poorboys Natural Look Dressing = Marzipan 
Poorboys Wheel Sealent = Watermelon/Ice Cream
Raceglaze 55 = Fruity
Rubbish Boy's Original Edition = Lemon
Swissvax Best Of Show = Passion Fruit
Wolfgang Autobathe = Strawberry
Wolfgang Deep Gloss Sealant = Strawberry
Zaino Z10 = Leather
Zaino Z8 = Apricots/Cognac
Zymol Carbon = Coconut
Zymol Concours = Aniseed
Zymol Field Glaze = Coconut 
Zymol HD Cleanse = Chocolate
Zymol Vintage = Limes (very faint)


----------



## chrisc

why you removing items then banarno


----------



## buff not enuf

Auto balm ... Stars man:speechles


----------



## banarno

I have not removed anything, only edited the list by rearranging into alphabetical order.


----------



## bluepeter

Poorboys SSSR2.5 - bubblegum
Meguiars deep crystal carnauba wax - bananas


----------



## banarno

chrisc,
Just noticed you added the Autosmart Blast cool = toilet duck which was not on my list that I have been editing in a text document, then copying and pasting onto DW.
So sorry for looking like I deleted anything you added.
Although I personally think Blast cool just smells like cheap aftershave.


----------



## chrisc

banarno said:


> chrisc,
> Just noticed you added the Autosmart Blast cool = toilet duck which was not on my list that I have been editing in a text document, then copying and pasting onto DW.
> So sorry for looking like I deleted anything you added.
> Although I personally think Blast cool just smells like cheap aftershave.


not a problem mate it does smell horid to me but love the berry and the starburst


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

I would say zymol concours is more cinnamon personally.

Lusso oro and petes 53 pina colada.

Zymol Destiny almonds , battenburg

Zymol Royale buttery.

Swissvax crystal rock citrus.


----------



## banarno

Added, thanks Marc.


3M Car Wash Soap = Cherry
Autosmart WAX = Toffee
Autosmart Blast Cool = Aftershave/Toilet Duck
Autobrite Cherry Deoderiser = Cherry
Britemax Leather Conditioner = Leather
Chemical Guys Ezyme = Oranges/Mango
Chemical Guys Glossworkz = Watermelon
Chemical Guys Petes 53 = Pina Colada
Chemical Guys Speedwipe = Strawberrie
Collinite = Coconut/Solvents
Dodo Juice Austintacious = Sherbet
Dodo Juice Banana Armour = Banana
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet = Blueberry
Dodo Juice Lime Prime = Lime
Dodo Juice Purple Haze = Lavender 
Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub = Watermelon
Dodo Juice/Rubbish Boy's Juiced Edition = Pineapple 
Dodo Juice Sour Power = Apple 
Duragloss 901 = Cherry
Heritage Wax = Solvents
Lusso Oro = Pina Colada
Meguiars #16 = Crayons
Meguiars 80 or 83 (can't remember which, i'll update later) = Pear Drops sweets
Meguiars Deep Crystal System Carnauba Wax = Banana 
Meguiars Endurance Tyregel = Blackcurrant/Bubble Gum
Meguiars Last Touch = Coconut
Migliore Primo = Orange
Migliore Wheel wax = Lemon
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax Blue = Bubble Gum 
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax White = Ice Cream
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax Red = Strawberry
Poorboys Natural Look Dressing = Marzipan 
Poorboy's Super Swirl Remover SSR2.5 = Bubble Gum 
Poorboys Wheel Sealent = Watermelon/Ice Cream
Raceglaze 55 = Fruity
Rubbish Boy's Original Edition = Lemon
Swissvax Crystal Rock = Citrus
Swissvax Best Of Show = Passion Fruit
Wolfgang Autobathe = Strawberry
Wolfgang Deep Gloss Sealant = Strawberry
Zaino Z10 = Leather
Zaino Z8 = Apricots/Cognac
Zymol Carbon = Coconut
Zymol Concours = Aniseed/Cinnamon
Zymol Destiny = Almonds/Battenburg
Zymol Field Glaze = Coconut 
Zymol HD Cleanse = Chocolate
Zymol Royale = Butter
Zymol Vintage = Lime


----------



## ajc347

3M Car Wash Soap = Cherry
Autosmart WAX = Toffee
Autosmart Blast Cool = Aftershave/Toilet Duck
Autobrite Cherry Deoderiser = Cherry
Britemax Leather Conditioner = Leather
Chemical Guys Ezyme = Oranges/Mango
Chemical Guys Glossworkz = Watermelon
Chemical Guys Petes 53 = Pina Colada
Chemical Guys Speedwipe = Strawberrie
Collinite = Coconut/Solvents
Dodo Juice Austintacious = Sherbet
Dodo Juice Banana Armour = Banana
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet = Blueberry
Dodo Juice Lime Prime = Lime
Dodo Juice Orange Crush = Orange
Dodo Juice Purple Haze = Lavender 
Dodo Juice Purple Haze Pro = Chocolate
Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub = Watermelon
Dodo Juice/Rubbish Boy's Juiced Edition = Pineapple 
Dodo Juice Sour Power = Apple 
Duragloss 901 = Cherry
Heritage Wax = Solvents
Lusso Oro = Pina Colada
Meguiars #16 = Crayons
Meguiars 80 or 83 (can't remember which, i'll update later) = Pear Drops sweets
Meguiars Deep Crystal System Carnauba Wax = Banana 
Meguiars Endurance Tyregel = Blackcurrant/Bubble Gum
Meguiars Last Touch = Coconut
Migliore Primo = Orange
Migliore Wheel wax = Lemon
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax Blue = Bubble Gum 
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax White = Ice Cream
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax Red = Strawberry
Poorboys Natural Look Dressing = Marzipan 
Poorboy's Super Swirl Remover SSR2.5 = Bubble Gum 
Poorboys Wheel Sealent = Watermelon/Ice Cream
Raceglaze 55 = Fruity
Rubbish Boy's Original Edition = Lemon
Swissvax Crystal Rock = Citrus
Swissvax Best Of Show = Passion Fruit
Victoria Concours wax = Strawberry
Wolfgang Autobathe = Strawberry
Wolfgang Deep Gloss Sealant = Strawberry
Zaino Z10 = Leather
Zaino Z8 = Apricots/Cognac
Zymol Carbon = Coconut
Zymol Concours = Aniseed/Cinnamon
Zymol Destiny = Almonds/Battenburg
Zymol Field Glaze = Coconut 
Zymol HD Cleanse = Chocolate
Zymol Royale = Butter
Zymol Vintage = Lime


----------



## andy60m

Poorboys black hole - blueberry bubblegum
poorboys qd - some sort of berry's
poorboys - exp coconut
dodo juice orange crush - orange with a bit of honey (love it)
autoglym vynil and rubber care - lemon

and thanx for the austintacious abolutely loved the smell butt couldn't place it


----------



## Bratwurst

Wee update, just got home and did some sniffing...

Meguiars 80 - Pear drops
Meguiars 83 - Marzipan
Mequiars Cleaner Wax - Those wee cigarette sweeties
Britemax #4 Black Max Glaze - Solvents, but kind of sweet.
Britemax #5 Extreme Elements sealant - Solvents
Britemax #6P Max Shine liquid wax - Solvents


----------



## banarno

Many thanks, updated.



3M Car Wash Soap = Cherry
Autoglym Vinyl & Rubber Care = Lemon
Autosmart WAX = Toffee
Autosmart Blast Cool = Aftershave/Toilet Duck
Autobrite Cherry Deoderiser = Cherry
Britemax #4 Black Max Glaze = Solvents
Britemax #5 Extreme Elements sealant = Solvents
Britemax #6P Max Shine liquid wax = Solvents 
Britemax Leather Conditioner = Leather
Chemical Guys Ezyme = Oranges/Mango
Chemical Guys Glossworkz = Watermelon
Chemical Guys Petes 53 = Pina Colada
Chemical Guys Speedwipe = Strawberrie
Collinite = Coconut/Solvents
Dodo Juice Austintacious = Sherbet
Dodo Juice Banana Armour = Banana
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet = Blueberry
Dodo Juice Lime Prime = Lime
Dodo Juice Orange Crush = Orange
Dodo Juice Purple Haze = Lavender 
Dodo Juice Purple Haze Pro = Chocolate
Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub = Watermelon
Dodo Juice/Rubbish Boy's Juiced Edition = Pineapple 
Dodo Juice Sour Power = Apple 
Duragloss 901 = Cherry
Heritage Wax = Solvents
Lusso Oro = Pina Colada
Meguiars #16 = Crayons
Meguiars 80 = Pear Drops
Meguiars 83 = Marzipan 
Meguiars Deep Crystal System Carnauba Wax = Banana 
Meguiars Endurance Tyregel = Blackcurrant/Bubble Gum
Meguiars Last Touch = Coconut
Migliore Primo = Orange
Migliore Wheel wax = Lemon
Poorboys Black Hole - Blueberry Bubble Gum
Poorboys EX-P = Coconut
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax Blue = Bubble Gum 
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax White = Ice Cream
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax Red = Strawberry
Poorboys Natural Look Dressing = Marzipan
Poorboys Quick Detailer PLUS = Berry 
Poorboys Super Swirl Remover SSR2.5 = Bubble Gum 
Poorboys Wheel Sealent = Watermelon/Ice Cream
Raceglaze 55 = Fruity
Rubbish Boy's Original Edition = Lemon
Swissvax Crystal Rock = Citrus
Swissvax Best Of Show = Passion Fruit
Victoria Concours wax = Strawberry
Wolfgang Autobathe = Strawberry
Wolfgang Deep Gloss Sealant = Strawberry
Zaino Z10 = Leather
Zaino Z8 = Apricots/Cognac
Zymol Carbon = Coconut
Zymol Concours = Aniseed/Cinnamon
Zymol Destiny = Almonds/Battenburg
Zymol Field Glaze = Coconut 
Zymol HD Cleanse = Chocolate
Zymol Royale = Butter
Zymol Vintage = Lime


----------



## banarno

Just added a few more, anybody else got anything to add?


3M Car Wash Soap = Cherry
Autoglym Vinyl & Rubber Care = Lemon
Autosmart Blast Cool = Aftershave/Toilet Duck
Autosmart Reglaze = Bubble Gum 
Autosmart WAX = Toffee
Autobrite Cherry Deoderiser = Cherry
Britemax #4 Black Max Glaze = Solvents
Britemax #5 Extreme Elements sealant = Solvents
Britemax #6P Max Shine liquid wax = Solvents 
Britemax Leather Conditioner = Leather
Chemical Guys Ezyme = Orange/Mango
Chemical Guys Glossworkz = Watermelon
Chemical Guys Petes 53 = Pina Colada
Chemical Guys Speedwipe = Strawberry
Chemical Guys Wheel guard = Orange 
Collinite = Coconut/Solvents
Dodo Juice Austintacious = Sherbet
Dodo Juice Banana Armour = Banana
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet = Blueberry
Dodo Juice Born Slippy = Orange
Dodo Juice Lime Prime = Lime
Dodo Juice Orange Crush = Orange
Dodo Juice Purple Haze = Lavender 
Dodo Juice Purple Haze Pro = Chocolate
Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub = Watermelon
Dodo Juice/Rubbish Boy's Juiced Edition = Pineapple 
Dodo Juice Sour Power = Apple 
Duragloss 901 = Cherry
Heritage Wax = Solvents
Lusso Oro = Pina Colada
Meguiars 16 = Crayons
Meguiars 80 = Pear Drops
Meguiars 83 = Marzipan 
Meguiars Deep Crystal System Carnauba Wax = Banana 
Meguiars Endurance Tyregel = Blackcurrant/Bubble Gum
Meguiars Last Touch = Coconut
Meguiars Supreme Shine Protectant = Coconut
Migliore Primo = Orange
Migliore Wheel wax = Lemon
Poorboys Black Hole - Blueberry Bubble Gum/Grape
Poorboys EX-P = Coconut
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax Blue = Bubble Gum 
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax White = Ice Cream
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax Red = Strawberry
Poorboys Natural Look Dressing = Marzipan
Poorboys Quick Detailer PLUS = Berry 
Poorboys Super Swirl Remover SSR2.5 = Bubble Gum 
Poorboys Wheel Sealent = Watermelon/Ice Cream
Raceglaze 55 = Fruity/Strawberry
Rubbish Boy's Original Edition = Lemon
Serious Performance Quick Detailer = Fruity
Smartwax Rim Wax = Bubble Gum
Swissvax Car Bath = Coconut 
Swissvax Crystal Rock = Citrus
Swissvax Best Of Show = Passion Fruit
Victoria Concours wax = Strawberry
Wolfgang Autobathe = Strawberry
Wolfgang Deep Gloss Sealant = Strawberry
Zaino Z10 = Leather
Zaino Z8 = Apricots/Cognac
Zymol Carbon = Coconut
Zymol Concours = Aniseed/Cinnamon
Zymol Destiny = Almonds/Battenburg
Zymol Field Glaze = Coconut 
Zymol HD Cleanse = Chocolate
Zymol Royale = Butter
Zymol Vintage = Lime


----------



## alan_mcc

3M Car Wash Soap = Cherry
Autoglym Vinyl & Rubber Care = Lemon
Autosmart Blast Cool = Aftershave/Toilet Duck
Autosmart Reglaze = Bubble Gum 
Autosmart WAX = Toffee
Autobrite Cherry Deoderiser = Cherry
Britemax #4 Black Max Glaze = Solvents
Britemax #5 Extreme Elements sealant = Solvents
Britemax #6P Max Shine liquid wax = Solvents 
Britemax Leather Conditioner = Leather
Chemical Guys Bug Bugger = Strong Solvent
Chemical Guys Ezyme = Orange/Mango
Chemical Guys Glossworkz = Watermelon
Chemical Guys Petes 53 = Pina Colada
Chemical Guys Speedwipe = Strawberry
Chemical Guys Wheel guard = Orange 
Collinite = Coconut/Solvents
Dodo Juice Austintacious = Sherbet
Dodo Juice Banana Armour = Banana
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet = Blueberry
Dodo Juice Born Slippy = Orange
Dodo Juice Lime Prime = Lime
Dodo Juice Orange Crush = Orange
Dodo Juice Purple Haze = Lavender 
Dodo Juice Purple Haze Pro = Chocolate
Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub = Watermelon
Dodo Juice/Rubbish Boy's Juiced Edition = Pineapple 
Dodo Juice Sour Power = Apple 
Duragloss 901 = Cherry
Heritage Wax = Solvents
Lusso Oro = Pina Colada
Meguiars 16 = Crayons
Meguiars 80 = Pear Drops
Meguiars 83 = Marzipan 
Meguiars Deep Crystal System Carnauba Wax = Banana 
Meguiars Endurance Tyre Gel = Blackcurrant/Bubble Gum
Meguiars Last Touch = Coconut
Meguiars Supreme Shine Protectant = Coconut
Migliore Primo = Orange
Migliore Wheel wax = Lemon
Poorboys Black Hole - Blueberry Bubble Gum/Grape
Poorboys EX-P = Coconut
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax Blue = Bubble Gum 
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax White = Ice Cream
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax Red = Strawberry
Poorboys Natural Look Dressing = Marzipan
Poorboys Quick Detailer PLUS = Berry 
Poorboys Super Swirl Remover SSR2.5 = Bubble Gum 
Poorboys Wheel Sealent = Watermelon/Ice Cream
Raceglaze 55 = Fruity/Strawberry
Rubbish Boy's Original Edition = Lemon
Serious Performance Quick Detailer = Fruity
Smartwax Rim Wax = Bubble Gum
Swissvax Car Bath = Coconut 
Swissvax Crystal Rock = Citrus
Swissvax Best Of Show = Passion Fruit
Victoria Concours wax = Strawberry
Wolfgang Autobathe = Strawberry
Wolfgang Deep Gloss Sealant = Strawberry
Zaino Z10 = Leather
Zaino Z8 = Apricots/Cognac
Zymol Carbon = Coconut
Zymol Concours = Aniseed/Cinnamon
Zymol Destiny = Almonds/Battenburg
Zymol Field Glaze = Coconut 
Zymol HD Cleanse = Chocolate
Zymol Royale = Butter
Zymol Vintage = Lime


----------



## rtjc

Meguiars Endurance Tyre Gel is Grape (purple grape, like Welch's juice) not blackcurrant/bublegum


----------



## banarno

Great, I will update, thanks.


----------



## Andy_Wigan

Another, not sure if its been mentioned but couldnt see it in the list is Dodo Juice Time To Dry smells like bananas to me.


----------



## alan_mcc

Chemical Guys Maxi Suds II - Marzipan (battenburg cake :thumb


----------



## Matt.

ValetPro Citrus Bling- Smells like lemonade, looks like cloudy lemonade


----------



## Mick

mer - smells fishy like t-cut.
autoglym SRP - smells chemically (like most windscreen cleaners)
Würth aluminium wheel cleaner - vinegar


----------



## fiestaharry

dodo juice blue velvet


----------



## banarno

A few more additions;

3M Car Wash Soap = Cherry
Autoglym Vinyl & Rubber Care = Lemon
Autosmart Blast Cool = Aftershave/Toilet Duck
Autosmart Reglaze = Bubble Gum 
Autosmart WAX = Toffee
Autobrite Cherry Deoderiser = Cherry
Britemax #4 Black Max Glaze = Solvents
Britemax #5 Extreme Elements sealant = Solvents
Britemax #6P Max Shine liquid wax = Solvents 
Britemax Leather Conditioner = Leather
Chemical Guys Ezyme = Orange/Mango
Chemical Guys Glossworkz = Watermelon
Chemical Guys Maxi Suds II = Marzipan 
Chemical Guys Petes 53 = Pina Colada
Chemical Guys Speedwipe = Strawberry
Chemical Guys Strong Wash (Bug Bugger) = Strong Solvent
Chemical Guys Wheel guard = Orange 
Collinite = Coconut/Solvents
Dodo Juice Austintacious = Sherbet
Dodo Juice Banana Armour = Banana
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet = Blueberry
Dodo Juice Born Slippy = Orange
Dodo Juice Lime Prime = Lime
Dodo Juice Orange Crush = Orange
Dodo Juice Purple Haze = Lavender 
Dodo Juice Purple Haze Pro = Chocolate
Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub = Watermelon
Dodo Juice/Rubbish Boy's Juiced Edition = Pineapple 
Dodo Juice Sour Power = Apple
Dodo Juice Time To Dry = Banana
Duragloss 901 = Cherry
Finish Kare #425 Ultra Slick Poly Wipe Detailer = Bubble Gum
Heritage Wax = Solvents
Lusso Oro = Pina Colada
Meguiars 16 = Crayons
Meguiars 80 = Pear Drops
Meguiars 83 = Marzipan 
Meguiars Deep Crystal System Carnauba Wax = Banana 
Meguiars Endurance Tyregel = Grape
Meguiars Last Touch = Coconut
Meguiars Supreme Shine Protectant = Coconut
Migliore Primo = Orange
Migliore Wheel wax = Lemon
Poorboys Black Hole = Blueberry Bubble Gum/Grape
Poorboys EX-P = Coconut
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax Blue = Bubble Gum 
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax White = Ice Cream
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax Red = Strawberry
Poorboys Natural Look Dressing = Marzipan
Poorboys Quick Detailer PLUS = Berry 
Poorboys Super Swirl Remover SSR2.5 = Bubble Gum 
Poorboys Wheel Sealent = Watermelon/Ice Cream
Raceglaze 55 = Fruity/Strawberry
Rubbish Boy's Original Edition = Lemon
Serious Performance Quick Detailer = Fruity
Smartwax Rim Wax = Bubble Gum
Swissvax Car Bath = Coconut 
Swissvax Crystal Rock = Citrus
Swissvax Best Of Show = Passion Fruit
ValetPro Citrus Bling = Lemonade
Victoria Concours wax = Strawberry
Wolfgang Autobathe = Strawberry
Wolfgang Deep Gloss Sealant = Strawberry
Würth Aluminium Wheel Cleaner = Vinegar
Zaino Z10 = Leather
Zaino Z8 = Apricots/Cognac
Zymol Carbon = Coconut
Zymol Concours = Aniseed/Cinnamon
Zymol Destiny = Almonds/Battenburg
Zymol Field Glaze = Coconut 
Zymol HD Cleanse = Chocolate
Zymol Royale = Butter
Zymol Vintage = Lime


----------



## Leodhasach

Both Valentine's Concourse and Road 'n Track smell of vanilla to me


----------



## Deano

fk 425- root beer
tardis- death
chemical guys xxx wax- suntan lotion


----------



## david g

CG Stripper Scent - I will leave that to your imagination


----------



## banarno

3M Car Wash Soap = Cherry
Autoglym Vinyl & Rubber Care = Lemon
Autosmart Blast Cool = Aftershave/Toilet Duck
Autosmart Reglaze = Bubble Gum 
Autosmart WAX = Toffee
Autobrite Cherry Deoderiser = Cherry
Britemax #4 Black Max Glaze = Solvents
Britemax #5 Extreme Elements sealant = Solvents
Britemax #6P Max Shine liquid wax = Solvents 
Britemax Leather Conditioner = Leather
Chemical Guys Ezyme = Orange/Mango
Chemical Guys Glossworkz = Watermelon
Chemical Guys Petes 53 = Pina Colada
Chemical Guys Speedwipe = Strawberry
Chemical Guys Strong Wash (Bug Bugger) = Strong Solvent
Chemical Guys Wheel guard = Orange
Chemical Guys XXX Hard Core Paste Wax = Suntan Lotion 
Collinite = Coconut/Solvents
Dodo Juice Austintacious = Sherbet
Dodo Juice Banana Armour = Banana
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet = Blueberry
Dodo Juice Born Slippy = Orange
Dodo Juice Lime Prime = Lime
Dodo Juice Orange Crush = Orange
Dodo Juice Purple Haze = Lavender 
Dodo Juice Purple Haze Pro = Chocolate
Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub = Watermelon
Dodo Juice/Rubbish Boy's Juiced Edition = Pineapple 
Dodo Juice Sour Power = Apple 
Duragloss 901 = Cherry
Finish Kare #425 Extra Slick Final Body Shine = Bubble Gum/Root Beer
Heritage Wax = Solvents
Lusso Oro = Pina Colada
Meguiars 16 = Crayons
Meguiars 80 = Pear Drops
Meguiars 83 = Marzipan 
Meguiars Deep Crystal System Carnauba Wax = Banana 
Meguiars Endurance Tyregel = Grape
Meguiars Last Touch = Coconut
Meguiars Supreme Shine Protectant = Coconut
Migliore Primo = Orange
Migliore Wheel wax = Lemon
Poorboys Black Hole = Blueberry Bubble Gum/Grape
Poorboys EX-P = Coconut
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax Blue = Bubble Gum 
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax White = Ice Cream
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax Red = Strawberry
Poorboys Natural Look Dressing = Marzipan
Poorboys Quick Detailer PLUS = Berry 
Poorboys Super Swirl Remover SSR2.5 = Bubble Gum 
Poorboys Wheel Sealent = Watermelon/Ice Cream
Raceglaze 55 = Fruity/Strawberry
Rubbish Boy's Original Edition = Lemon
Serious Performance Quick Detailer = Fruity
Smartwax Rim Wax = Bubble Gum
Swissvax Car Bath = Coconut
Swissvax Cleaner fluid = Chalk 
Swissvax Crystal Rock = Citrus
Swissvax Best Of Show = Passion Fruit
Swissvax Onyx = Passion fruit 
Valentine's Concours = Vanilla 
Valentine's Road 'n Track = Vanilla 
Victoria Concours wax = Strawberry
Wolfgang Autobathe = Strawberry
Wolfgang Deep Gloss Sealant = Strawberry
Zaino Z10 = Leather
Zaino Z8 = Apricots/Cognac
Zymol Carbon = Coconut
Zymol Concours = Aniseed/Cinnamon
Zymol Destiny = Almonds/Battenburg
Zymol Field Glaze = Coconut 
Zymol HD Cleanse = Chocolate
Zymol Royale = Butter
Zymol Vintage = Lime


----------



## matt_83

Swissvax Regular Cleaner fluid - Chalk
Swissvax Onyx - Passion fruit


----------



## crazycallum

What would be really cool would be if we could try and get some of the smells into air fresheners  I know how to make my own spray air fresheners so we could try and match the smell in some? Would obviously have to smell nice though don't fancy a car smelling of solvents!


----------



## banarno

2 more added;

3M Car Wash Soap = Cherry
Autoglym Vinyl & Rubber Care = Lemon
Autosmart Blast Cool = Aftershave/Toilet Duck
Autosmart Reglaze = Bubble Gum 
Autosmart WAX = Toffee
Autobrite Cherry Deoderiser = Cherry
Britemax #4 Black Max Glaze = Solvents
Britemax #5 Extreme Elements sealant = Solvents
Britemax #6P Max Shine liquid wax = Solvents 
Britemax Leather Conditioner = Leather
Chemical Guys Ezyme = Orange/Mango
Chemical Guys Glossworkz = Watermelon
Chemical Guys Petes 53 = Pina Colada
Chemical Guys Speedwipe = Strawberry
Chemical Guys Strong Wash (Bug Bugger) = Strong Solvent
Chemical Guys Wheel guard = Orange
Chemical Guys XXX Hard Core Paste Wax = Suntan Lotion 
Collinite = Coconut/Solvents
Dodo Juice Austintacious = Sherbet
Dodo Juice Banana Armour = Banana
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet = Blueberry
Dodo Juice Born Slippy = Orange
Dodo Juice Lime Prime = Lime
Dodo Juice Orange Crush = Orange
Dodo Juice Purple Haze = Lavender 
Dodo Juice Purple Haze Pro = Chocolate
Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub = Watermelon
Dodo Juice/Rubbish Boy's Juiced Edition = Pineapple 
Dodo Juice Sour Power = Apple 
Duragloss 901 = Cherry
Finish Kare #425 Extra Slick Final Body Shine = Bubble Gum/Root Beer
Heritage Wax = Solvents
Lusso Oro = Pina Colada
Meguiars 16 = Crayons
Meguiars 80 = Pear Drops
Meguiars 83 = Marzipan 
Meguiars Deep Crystal System Carnauba Wax = Banana 
Meguiars Endurance Tyregel = Grape
Meguiars Last Touch = Coconut
Meguiars Supreme Shine Protectant = Coconut
Migliore Primo = Orange
Migliore Wheel wax = Lemon
Poorboys Black Hole = Blueberry Bubble Gum/Grape
Poorboys EX-P = Coconut
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax Blue = Bubble Gum 
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax White = Ice Cream
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax Red = Strawberry
Poorboys Natural Look Dressing = Marzipan
Poorboys Quick Detailer PLUS = Berry 
Poorboys Super Swirl Remover SSR2.5 = Bubble Gum 
Poorboys Wheel Sealent = Watermelon/Ice Cream
Raceglaze 55 = Fruity/Strawberry
Rubbish Boy's Original Edition = Lemon
Serious Performance Quick Detailer = Fruity
Smartwax Rim Wax = Bubble Gum
Swissvax Car Bath = Coconut
Swissvax Cleaner fluid = Chalk 
Swissvax Crystal Rock = Citrus
Swissvax Best Of Show = Passion Fruit
Swissvax Onyx = Passion fruit 
Valentine's Concours = Vanilla 
Valentine's Road 'n Track = Vanilla 
Victoria Concours wax = Strawberry
Wolfgang Autobathe = Strawberry
Wolfgang Deep Gloss Sealant = Strawberry
Zaino Z10 = Leather
Zaino Z8 = Apricots/Cognac
Zymol Carbon = Coconut
Zymol Concours = Aniseed/Cinnamon
Zymol Destiny = Almonds/Battenburg
Zymol Field Glaze = Coconut 
Zymol HD Cleanse = Chocolate
Zymol Royale = Butter
Zymol Treat = Banana
Zymol Vintage = Lime


----------



## Ben_ZS

Dodo Juice-Red Mist-Pineapple/tropical
Zaino Z7-Bubblegum/Juicy Fruit
CG Pro Detailer-Bubblegum


----------



## banarno

Thanks, added;

3M Car Wash Soap = Cherry
Autoglym Vinyl & Rubber Care = Lemon
Autosmart Blast Cool = Aftershave/Toilet Duck
Autosmart Reglaze = Bubble Gum 
Autosmart WAX = Toffee
Autobrite Cherry Deoderiser = Cherry
Britemax #4 Black Max Glaze = Solvents
Britemax #5 Extreme Elements sealant = Solvents
Britemax #6P Max Shine liquid wax = Solvents 
Britemax Leather Conditioner = Leather
Chemical Guys Ezyme = Orange/Mango
Chemical Guys Glossworkz = Watermelon
Chemical Guys Petes 53 = Pina Colada
Chemical Guys Pro Detailer = Watermelon/Bubblegum 
Chemical Guys Speedwipe = Strawberry
Chemical Guys Strong Wash (Bug Bugger) = Strong Solvent
Chemical Guys Wheel guard = Orange
Chemical Guys XXX Hard Core Paste Wax = Suntan Lotion 
Collinite = Coconut/Solvents
Dodo Juice Austintacious = Sherbet
Dodo Juice Banana Armour = Banana
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet = Blueberry
Dodo Juice Born Slippy = Orange
Dodo Juice Lime Prime = Lime
Dodo Juice Orange Crush = Orange
Dodo Juice Purple Haze = Lavender 
Dodo Juice Purple Haze Pro = Chocolate
Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub = Watermelon
Dodo Juice Red Mist = Pineapple/Tropical
Dodo Juice/Rubbish Boy's Juiced Edition = Pineapple 
Dodo Juice Sour Power = Apple 
Duragloss 901 = Cherry
Finish Kare #425 Extra Slick Final Body Shine = Bubble Gum/Root Beer
Heritage Wax = Solvents
Lusso Oro = Pina Colada
Meguiars 16 = Crayons
Meguiars 80 = Pear Drops
Meguiars 83 = Marzipan 
Meguiars Deep Crystal System Carnauba Wax = Banana 
Meguiars Endurance Tyregel = Grape
Meguiars Last Touch = Coconut
Meguiars Supreme Shine Protectant = Coconut
Migliore Primo = Orange
Migliore Wheel wax = Lemon
Poorboys Black Hole = Blueberry Bubble Gum/Grape
Poorboys EX-P = Coconut
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax Blue = Bubble Gum 
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax White = Ice Cream
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax Red = Strawberry
Poorboys Natural Look Dressing = Marzipan
Poorboys Quick Detailer PLUS = Berry 
Poorboys Super Swirl Remover SSR2.5 = Bubble Gum 
Poorboys Wheel Sealent = Watermelon/Ice Cream
Raceglaze 55 = Fruity/Strawberry
Rubbish Boy's Original Edition = Lemon
Serious Performance Quick Detailer = Fruity
Smartwax Rim Wax = Bubble Gum
Swissvax Car Bath = Coconut
Swissvax Cleaner fluid = Chalk 
Swissvax Crystal Rock = Citrus
Swissvax Best Of Show = Passion Fruit
Swissvax Onyx = Passion fruit 
Valentine's Concours = Vanilla 
Valentine's Road 'n Track = Vanilla 
Victoria Concours wax = Strawberry
Wolfgang Autobathe = Strawberry
Wolfgang Deep Gloss Sealant = Strawberry
Zaino Z7 = Bubblegum/Juicy Fruit
Zaino Z8 = Apricots/Cognac
Zaino Z10 = Leather
Zymol Carbon = Coconut
Zymol Concours = Aniseed/Cinnamon
Zymol Destiny = Almonds/Battenburg
Zymol Field Glaze = Coconut 
Zymol HD Cleanse = Chocolate
Zymol Royale = Butter
Zymol Vintage = Lime


----------



## KIOS3R

3M perfect-it show car paste wax : vanilla
KIT & Formula1 : soft petroleum
Z***l Cleanerwax : coconut banana
Z***l Detail : cat poo
Z***l autobath : same like cleanerwax but softer
mothers scratch remover : chemical crayon
mothers california gold shampoo : banana bubblegum
mothers california gold pre-wax : like a crayon
mothers california gold sealer&glaze : worse than pre-wax
mothers california gold cleanerwax : wine (yummy)
mothers power polish : not sure, but like chemical crayon
mothers reflections advance car wax : like aftershave liquid 
mothers reflections advance top coat : like "minyak telon" (oil that can make baby feels warm, but different with cajuput oil)
mothers showtime instant detailer : spicy cinnamons
meguiars #80 : like a chemical crayon too
meguiars #83 : not sure, like an almond?
meguiars D151: like a chemical crayon too
meguiars last touch : i dont sure but,,, yuck
meguiars interior detailer : yuck, worse than last touch
Blackfire wet diamond blablablabla : very very soft chemical crayon
Black Magic express spray wax : dark cherry,,, yummy
turtle wax ice liquid polish : not sure, but like a synthetic melon
turtle wax synthetic spray detailer : not sure, but like a syntetic cabbage
soft99 taiyaburakkuwakkusu : sweet petroleum 
soft99 dark & black wax : petroleum
soft99 kizz clear R : soft petroleum
soft99 fusso coat 7 : medium petroleum
soft99 authentic premium : crayon
dodo juice austintacious : not sure, but very fresh fruitpunch, yummy


----------



## Bratwurst

Britemax Grime Out De-greaser = Hint of marzipan
Britemax #3 Perfect Prep = Lemon Cake (lemon + sweetness)
Britemax Rubber Max = Marzipan (again!)


----------



## Misha

zymol royale - solvents (kinda like poor boys wheel selant but not as strong)
zymol destiny - cheries (smells so good)
poor boys natty blue - bublegum
petes 53 - coconut
p21s - coconut as well. pretty sure, just smelled it couple minutes ago


----------



## Deep blue

Meguiar's nxt all metal polysh smells really good. Just can't compare the smell to anything Anyway I find myself snuffing it everytime when using it:lol:


----------



## PremierDetail

In no particular order...

Swissvax Woodpolish- Burned wood and Cinnamon buns?:lol:
Raceglaze 42- crayons
Meguiars Glass Cleaner- Grapes
Meguiars Metal Polish- Cinnamon
Migliore Frutta- *Intense* Orange


----------



## Bratwurst

Deep blue said:


> Meguiar's nxt all metal polysh smells really good. Just can't compare the smell to anything Anyway I find myself snuffing it everytime when using it:lol:


Sherbet?


----------



## Bratwurst

VentiQuattro said:


> Swissvax Woodpolish- Burned wood and Cinnamon buns?:lol:
> [/B] Orange


What a terrific sense of smell you have !!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## PremierDetail

wee_green_mini said:


> What a terrific sense of smell you have !!! :lol::lol::lol:


  Used to be a chef


----------



## 1999grad

Adam's detail spray - strawberry bubblegum (amazing smell!)


----------



## banarno

Great additions, added;

3M Car Wash Soap = Cherry
3M Perfect-It Show Car Paste Wax = Vanilla
Adam's Detail Spray = strawberry Bubblegum 
Autoglym Vinyl & Rubber Care = Lemon
Autosmart Blast Cool = Aftershave/Toilet Duck
Autosmart Reglaze = Bubble Gum 
Autosmart WAX = Toffee
Autobrite Cherry Deoderiser = Cherry
Black Magic Express Spray Wax = cherry
Britemax #3 Perfect Prep = Lemon Cake
Britemax #4 Black Max Glaze = Solvents
Britemax #5 Extreme Elements Sealant = Solvents
Britemax #6P Max Shine liquid Wax = Solvents
Britemax Grime Out = Marzipan 
Britemax Leather Conditioner = Leather
Britemax Rubber Max = Marzipan 
Chemical Guys Ezyme = Orange/Mango
Chemical Guys Glossworkz = Watermelon
Chemical Guys Petes 53 = Pina Colada
Chemical Guys Pro Detailer = Watermelon/Bubblegum 
Chemical Guys Speedwipe = Strawberry
Chemical Guys Strong Wash (Bug Bugger) = Strong Solvent
Chemical Guys Wheel guard = Orange
Chemical Guys XXX Hard Core Paste Wax = Suntan Lotion 
Collinite = Coconut/Solvents
Dodo Juice Austintacious = Sherbet
Dodo Juice Banana Armour = Banana
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet = Blueberry
Dodo Juice Born Slippy = Orange
Dodo Juice Lime Prime = Lime
Dodo Juice Orange Crush = Orange
Dodo Juice Purple Haze = Lavender 
Dodo Juice Purple Haze Pro = Chocolate
Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub = Watermelon
Dodo Juice Red Mist = Pineapple/Tropical
Dodo Juice/Rubbish Boy's Juiced Edition = Pineapple 
Dodo Juice Sour Power = Apple 
Duragloss 901 = Cherry
Finish Kare #425 Extra Slick Final Body Shine = Bubble Gum/Root Beer
Heritage Wax = Solvents
Lusso Oro = Pina Colada
Meguiars 16 = Crayons
Meguiars 80 = Pear Drops
Meguiars 83 = Marzipan 
Meguiars Deep Crystal System Carnauba Wax = Banana 
Meguiars Endurance Tyre Gel = Grape
Meguiars Glass Cleaner = Grapes
Meguiars Last Touch = Coconut
Meguiars Metal Polish = Cinnamon
Meguiars Supreme Shine Protectant = Coconut
Migliore Frutta = Orange 
Migliore Primo = Orange
Migliore Wheel wax = Lemon
Mothers California Gold Car Wash Shampoo = Banana Bubblegum
Mothers California Gold Pre-Wax Cleaner = Wine 
Mothers California Gold Showtime Instant Detailer = Cinnamon
Mothers California Gold Scratch Remover = crayons
Mothers Reflections Advanced Car Wax = Aftershave
Poorboys Black Hole = Blueberry Bubble Gum/Grape
Poorboys EX-P = Coconut
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax Blue = Bubble Gum 
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax White = Ice Cream
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax Red = Strawberry
Poorboys Natural Look Dressing = Marzipan
Poorboys Quick Detailer PLUS = Berry 
Poorboys Super Swirl Remover SSR2.5 = Bubble Gum 
Poorboys Wheel Sealent = Watermelon/Ice Cream
Raceglaze 42 = Crayons
Raceglaze 55 = Fruity/Strawberry
Rubbish Boy's Original Edition = Lemon
Serious Performance Quick Detailer = Fruity
Smartwax Rim Wax = Bubble Gum
Swissvax Car Bath = Coconut
Swissvax Cleaner fluid = Chalk 
Swissvax Crystal Rock = Citrus
Swissvax Best Of Show = Passion Fruit
Swissvax Onyx = Passion fruit
Swissvax Wood Polish = Cinnamon/Burned wood
Valentine's Concours = Vanilla 
Valentine's Road 'n Track = Vanilla 
Victoria Concours wax = Strawberry
Wolfgang Autobathe = Strawberry
Wolfgang Deep Gloss Sealant = Strawberry
Zaino Z7 = Bubblegum/Juicy Fruit
Zaino Z8 = Apricots/Cognac
Zaino Z10 = Leather
Zymol Carbon = Coconut
Zymol Concours = Aniseed/Cinnamon
Zymol Destiny = Almonds/Battenburg
Zymol Field Glaze = Coconut 
Zymol HD Cleanse = Chocolate
Zymol Royale = Butter
Zymol Vintage = Lime


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Chemical Guys Ez-Creme Glaze = Bubble Gum 
Chemical Guys Wet Mirror Finish = Bubble Gum 

why you remove Dodo Time To Dry from list ?


----------



## Ben_W

Chemical Guys Diablo - Juicy Fruit chewing gum (i cant stop smelling it!)


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Zymol Glasur = Coconut
Zymol Cleaner wax = Coconut
Zymol Clear = lemon / Detol 

Meguiars ColorX smell similar Head & Shoulders hair shampoo .


----------



## Bratwurst

Chemical Guys Maxi Suds 2 - Marzipan
Chemical Guys Supreme Wash and Wax - Berries
Chemical Guys Go Green Waterless Wash - Coconut milk
Chemical Guys Polishing Pad Conditioner - Cough mixture
Meguiars Hyper Dressing - PVA Glue


----------



## banarno

> why you remove Dodo Time To Dry from list ?


Sorry about that I must have forgot to add that one to my list when I was editing.

Well spotted though!

Keep them coming folks!

3M Car Wash Soap = Cherry
3M Perfect-It Show Car Paste Wax = Vanilla
Adam's Detail Spray = Strawberry Bubblegum 
Autoglym Vinyl & Rubber Care = Lemon
Autosmart Blast Cool = Aftershave/Toilet Duck
Autosmart Reglaze = Bubble Gum 
Autosmart WAX = Toffee
Autobrite Cherry Deoderiser = Cherry
Black Magic Express Spray Wax = Cherry
Britemax #3 Perfect Prep = Lemon Cake
Britemax #4 Black Max Glaze = Solvents
Britemax #5 Extreme Elements Sealant = Solvents
Britemax #6P Max Shine Liquid Wax = Solvents
Britemax Grime Out = Marzipan 
Britemax Leather Conditioner = Leather
Britemax Rubber Max = Marzipan
Chemical Guys Diablo = Juicy Fruit Chewing Gum 
Chemical Guys Ez-Creme Glaze = Bubble Gum 
Chemical Guys Ezyme = Orange/Mango
Chemical Guys Glossworkz = Watermelon
Chemical Guys Go Green Waterless Wash = Coconut Milk
Chemical Guys Maxi Suds 2 = Marzipan
Chemical Guys Petes 53 = Pina Colada
Chemical Guys Polishing Pad Conditioner = Cough Mixture
Chemical Guys Pro Detailer = Watermelon/Bubblegum 
Chemical Guys Speedwipe = Strawberry
Chemical Guys Strong Wash (Bug Bugger) = Strong Solvent
Chemical Guys Supreme Wash and Wax = Berries
Chemical Guys Wheel Guard = Orange
Chemical Guys Wet Mirror Finish = Bubble Gum
Chemical Guys XXX Hard Core Paste Wax = Suntan Lotion 
Collinite = Coconut/Solvents
Dodo Juice Austintacious = Sherbet
Dodo Juice Banana Armour = Banana
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet = Blueberry
Dodo Juice Born Slippy = Orange
Dodo Juice Lime Prime = Lime
Dodo Juice Orange Crush = Orange
Dodo Juice Purple Haze = Lavender 
Dodo Juice Purple Haze Pro = Chocolate
Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub = Watermelon
Dodo Juice Red Mist = Pineapple/Tropical
Dodo Juice/Rubbish Boy's Juiced Edition = Pineapple 
Dodo Juice Sour Power = Apple
Dodo Juice Time To Dry = Banana 
Duragloss 901 = Cherry
Finish Kare #425 Extra Slick Final Body Shine = Bubble Gum/Root Beer
Heritage Wax = Solvents
Lusso Oro = Pina Colada
Meguiars 16 = Crayons
Meguiars 80 = Pear Drops
Meguiars 83 = Marzipan
Meguiars ColorX = Head & Shoulders Hair Shampoo 
Meguiars Deep Crystal System Carnauba Wax = Banana 
Meguiars Endurance Tyre Gel = Grape
Meguiars Glass Cleaner = Grapes
Meguiars Hyper Dressing = PVA Glue 
Meguiars Last Touch = Coconut
Meguiars Metal Polish = Cinnamon
Meguiars Supreme Shine Protectant = Coconut
Migliore Frutta = Orange 
Migliore Primo = Orange
Migliore Wheel wax = Lemon
Mothers California Gold Car Wash Shampoo = Banana Bubblegum
Mothers California Gold Pre-Wax Cleaner = Wine 
Mothers California Gold Showtime Instant Detailer = Cinnamon
Mothers California Gold Scratch Remover = crayons
Mothers Reflections Advanced Car Wax = Aftershave
Poorboys Black Hole = Blueberry Bubble Gum/Grape
Poorboys EX-P = Coconut
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax Blue = Bubble Gum 
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax White = Ice Cream
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax Red = Strawberry
Poorboys Natural Look Dressing = Marzipan
Poorboys Quick Detailer PLUS = Berry 
Poorboys Super Swirl Remover SSR2.5 = Bubble Gum 
Poorboys Wheel Sealent = Watermelon/Ice Cream
Raceglaze 42 = Crayons
Raceglaze 55 = Fruity/Strawberry
Rubbish Boy's Original Edition = Lemon
Serious Performance Quick Detailer = Fruity
Smartwax Rim Wax = Bubble Gum
Swissvax Car Bath = Coconut
Swissvax Cleaner fluid = Chalk 
Swissvax Crystal Rock = Citrus
Swissvax Best Of Show = Passion Fruit
Swissvax Onyx = Passion fruit
Swissvax Wood Polish = Cinnamon/Burned wood
Valentine's Concours = Vanilla 
Valentine's Road 'n Track = Vanilla 
Victoria Concours wax = Strawberry
Wolfgang Autobathe = Strawberry
Wolfgang Deep Gloss Sealant = Strawberry
Zaino Z7 = Bubblegum/Juicy Fruit
Zaino Z8 = Apricots/Cognac
Zaino Z10 = Leather
Zymol Cleaner Wax = Coconut
Zymol Clear = lemon/Detol
Zymol Carbon = Coconut
Zymol Concours = Aniseed/Cinnamon
Zymol Destiny = Almonds/Battenburg
Zymol Field Glaze = Coconut
Zymol Glasur = Coconut 
Zymol HD Cleanse = Chocolate
Zymol Royale = Butter
Zymol Vintage = Lime


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

I put this thread in my favorite list :lol:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Autoglym Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner = lime
Chemicalguys 5050 paste wax maybe similar Crayons/Chalk smell but I'm not sure exactly .
ClearKote Red Moose Machine Glaze = Petrol
Sonax Gloss Shampoo = Orange/lemon
Victoria Yellow Collectors wax = Crayons
Victoria Chaos = Crayons
Victoria Mayhem = Crayons


----------



## banarno

Great stuff, thanks, added;

3M Car Wash Soap = Cherry
3M Perfect-It Show Car Paste Wax = Vanilla
Adam's Detail Spray = Strawberry Bubblegum
Autoglym Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner = Lime 
Autoglym Vinyl & Rubber Care = Lemon
Autosmart Blast Cool = Aftershave/Toilet Duck
Autosmart Reglaze = Bubble Gum 
Autosmart WAX = Toffee
Autobrite Cherry Deoderiser = Cherry
Black Magic Express Spray Wax = Cherry
Britemax #3 Perfect Prep = Lemon Cake
Britemax #4 Black Max Glaze = Solvents
Britemax #5 Extreme Elements Sealant = Solvents
Britemax #6P Max Shine Liquid Wax = Solvents
Britemax Grime Out = Marzipan 
Britemax Leather Conditioner = Leather
Britemax Rubber Max = Marzipan
Chemical Guys 50/50 paste wax = Crayons/Chalk 
Chemical Guys Diablo = Juicy Fruit Chewing Gum 
Chemical Guys Ez-Creme Glaze = Bubble Gum 
Chemical Guys Ezyme = Orange/Mango
Chemical Guys Glossworkz = Watermelon
Chemical Guys Go Green Waterless Wash = Coconut Milk
Chemical Guys Maxi Suds 2 = Marzipan
Chemical Guys Petes 53 = Pina Colada
Chemical Guys Polishing Pad Conditioner = Cough Mixture
Chemical Guys Pro Detailer = Watermelon/Bubblegum 
Chemical Guys Speedwipe = Strawberry
Chemical Guys Strong Wash (Bug Bugger) = Strong Solvent
Chemical Guys Supreme Wash and Wax = Berries
Chemical Guys Wheel Guard = Orange
Chemical Guys Wet Mirror Finish = Bubble Gum
Chemical Guys XXX Hard Core Paste Wax = Suntan Lotion
ClearKote Red Moose Machine Glaze = Petrol 
Collinite = Coconut/Solvents
Dodo Juice Austintacious = Sherbet
Dodo Juice Banana Armour = Banana
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet = Blueberry
Dodo Juice Born Slippy = Orange
Dodo Juice Lime Prime = Lime
Dodo Juice Orange Crush = Orange
Dodo Juice Purple Haze = Lavender 
Dodo Juice Purple Haze Pro = Chocolate
Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub = Watermelon
Dodo Juice Red Mist = Pineapple/Tropical
Dodo Juice/Rubbish Boy's Juiced Edition = Pineapple 
Dodo Juice Sour Power = Apple
Dodo Juice Time To Dry = Banana 
Duragloss 901 = Cherry
Finish Kare #425 Extra Slick Final Body Shine = Bubble Gum/Root Beer
Heritage Wax = Solvents
Lusso Oro = Pina Colada
Meguiars 16 = Crayons
Meguiars 80 = Pear Drops
Meguiars 83 = Marzipan
Meguiars ColorX = Head & Shoulders Hair Shampoo 
Meguiars Deep Crystal System Carnauba Wax = Banana 
Meguiars Endurance Tyre Gel = Grape
Meguiars Glass Cleaner = Grapes
Meguiars Hyper Dressing = PVA Glue 
Meguiars Last Touch = Coconut
Meguiars Metal Polish = Cinnamon
Meguiars Supreme Shine Protectant = Coconut
Migliore Frutta = Orange 
Migliore Primo = Orange
Migliore Wheel wax = Lemon
Mothers California Gold Car Wash Shampoo = Banana Bubblegum
Mothers California Gold Pre-Wax Cleaner = Wine 
Mothers California Gold Showtime Instant Detailer = Cinnamon
Mothers California Gold Scratch Remover = crayons
Mothers Reflections Advanced Car Wax = Aftershave
Poorboys Black Hole = Blueberry Bubble Gum/Grape
Poorboys EX-P = Coconut
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax Blue = Bubble Gum 
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax White = Ice Cream
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax Red = Strawberry
Poorboys Natural Look Dressing = Marzipan
Poorboys Quick Detailer PLUS = Berry 
Poorboys Super Swirl Remover SSR2.5 = Bubble Gum 
Poorboys Wheel Sealent = Watermelon/Ice Cream
Raceglaze 42 = Crayons
Raceglaze 55 = Fruity/Strawberry
Rubbish Boy's Original Edition = Lemon
Serious Performance Quick Detailer = Fruity
Sonax Gloss Shampoo = Orange/Lemon
Smartwax Rim Wax = Bubble Gum
Swissvax Car Bath = Coconut
Swissvax Cleaner fluid = Chalk 
Swissvax Crystal Rock = Citrus
Swissvax Best Of Show = Passion Fruit
Swissvax Onyx = Passion fruit
Swissvax Wood Polish = Cinnamon/Burned wood
Valentine's Concours = Vanilla 
Valentine's Road 'n Track = Vanilla
Victoria Chaos = Crayons 
Victoria Concours wax = Strawberry
Victoria Mayhem = Crayons
Victoria Yellow Collectors wax = Crayons 
Wolfgang Autobathe = Strawberry
Wolfgang Deep Gloss Sealant = Strawberry
Zaino Z7 = Bubblegum/Juicy Fruit
Zaino Z8 = Apricots/Cognac
Zaino Z10 = Leather
Zymol Cleaner Wax = Coconut
Zymol Clear = lemon/Detol
Zymol Carbon = Coconut
Zymol Concours = Aniseed/Cinnamon
Zymol Destiny = Almonds/Battenburg
Zymol Field Glaze = Coconut
Zymol Glasur = Coconut 
Zymol HD Cleanse = Chocolate
Zymol Royale = Butter
Zymol Vintage = Lime


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Pinnacle Souveran = Artificial banana smell


----------



## david g

CG Stripper Scent


----------



## inkey

smart wheels vomit lol


----------



## banarno

Few more added;


3M Car Wash Soap = Cherry
3M Perfect-It Show Car Paste Wax = Vanilla
Adam's Detail Spray = Strawberry Bubblegum
Autoglym Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner = Lime 
Autoglym Vinyl & Rubber Care = Lemon
Autosmart Blast Cool = Aftershave/Toilet Duck
Autosmart Reglaze = Bubble Gum 
Autosmart WAX = Toffee
Autobrite Cherry Deoderiser = Cherry
Black Magic Express Spray Wax = Cherry
Britemax #3 Perfect Prep = Lemon Cake
Britemax #4 Black Max Glaze = Solvents
Britemax #5 Extreme Elements Sealant = Solvents
Britemax #6P Max Shine Liquid Wax = Solvents
Britemax Grime Out = Marzipan 
Britemax Leather Conditioner = Leather
Britemax Rubber Max = Marzipan
Chemical Guys 50/50 paste wax = Crayons/Chalk 
Chemical Guys Diablo = Juicy Fruit Chewing Gum 
Chemical Guys Ez-Creme Glaze = Bubble Gum 
Chemical Guys Ezyme = Orange/Mango
Chemical Guys Glossworkz = Watermelon
Chemical Guys Go Green Waterless Wash = Coconut Milk
Chemical Guys Maxi Suds 2 = Marzipan
Chemical Guys Petes 53 = Pina Colada
Chemical Guys Polishing Pad Conditioner = Cough Mixture
Chemical Guys Pro Detailer = Watermelon/Bubblegum 
Chemical Guys Speedwipe = Strawberry
Chemical Guys Strong Wash (Bug Bugger) = Strong Solvent
Chemical Guys Supreme Wash and Wax = Berries
Chemical Guys Wheel Guard = Orange
Chemical Guys Wet Mirror Finish = Bubble Gum
Chemical Guys XXX Hard Core Paste Wax = Suntan Lotion
ClearKote Red Moose Machine Glaze = Petrol 
Collinite = Coconut/Solvents
Dodo Juice Austintacious = Sherbet
Dodo Juice Banana Armour = Banana
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet = Blueberry
Dodo Juice Born Slippy = Orange
Dodo Juice Lime Prime = Lime
Dodo Juice Orange Crush = Orange
Dodo Juice Purple Haze = Lavender 
Dodo Juice Purple Haze Pro = Chocolate
Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub = Watermelon
Dodo Juice Red Mist = Pineapple/Tropical
Dodo Juice/Rubbish Boy's Juiced Edition = Pineapple 
Dodo Juice Sour Power = Apple
Dodo Juice Time To Dry = Banana 
Duragloss 901 = Cherry
Finish Kare #425 Extra Slick Final Body Shine = Bubble Gum/Root Beer
Gtechniq C3 = Citrus
Heritage Wax = Solvents
Lusso Oro = Pina Colada
Meguiars 16 = Crayons
Meguiars 80 = Pear Drops
Meguiars 83 = Marzipan
Meguiars ColorX = Head & Shoulders Hair Shampoo 
Meguiars Deep Crystal System Carnauba Wax = Banana 
Meguiars Endurance Tyre Gel = Grape
Meguiars Glass Cleaner = Grapes
Meguiars Hyper Dressing = PVA Glue 
Meguiars Last Touch = Coconut
Meguiars Metal Polish = Cinnamon
Meguiars Supreme Shine Protectant = Coconut
Migliore Frutta = Orange 
Migliore Primo = Orange
Migliore Wheel wax = Lemon
Mothers California Gold Car Wash Shampoo = Banana Bubblegum
Mothers California Gold Pre-Wax Cleaner = Wine 
Mothers California Gold Showtime Instant Detailer = Cinnamon
Mothers California Gold Scratch Remover = crayons
Mothers Reflections Advanced Car Wax = Aftershave
Pinnacle Souveran = Artificial Banana
Poorboys Black Hole = Blueberry Bubble Gum/Grape
Poorboys EX-P = Coconut
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax Blue = Bubble Gum 
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax White = Ice Cream
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax Red = Strawberry
Poorboys Natural Look Dressing = Marzipan
Poorboys Quick Detailer PLUS = Berry 
Poorboys Super Swirl Remover SSR2.5 = Bubble Gum 
Poorboys Wheel Sealent = Watermelon/Ice Cream
Raceglaze 42 = Crayons
Raceglaze 55 = Fruity/Strawberry
Rubbish Boy's Original Edition = Lemon
Serious Performance Quick Detailer = Fruity
Sonax Gloss Shampoo = Orange/Lemon
Smartwax Rim Wax = Bubble Gum
Swissvax Car Bath = Coconut
Swissvax Cleaner fluid = Chalk 
Swissvax Crystal Rock = Citrus
Swissvax Best Of Show = Passion Fruit
Swissvax Onyx = Passion fruit
Swissvax Wood Polish = Cinnamon/Burned wood
Valentine's Concours = Vanilla 
Valentine's Road 'n Track = Vanilla
Victoria Chaos = Crayons 
Victoria Concours wax = Strawberry
Victoria Mayhem = Crayons
Victoria Yellow Collectors wax = Crayons 
Wolfgang Autobathe = Strawberry
Wolfgang Deep Gloss Sealant = Strawberry
Zaino Z7 = Bubblegum/Juicy Fruit
Zaino Z8 = Apricots/Cognac
Zaino Z10 = Leather
Zymol Cleaner Wax = Coconut
Zymol Clear = lemon/Detol
Zymol Carbon = Coconut
Zymol Concours = Aniseed/Cinnamon
Zymol Destiny = Almonds/Battenburg
Zymol Field Glaze = Coconut
Zymol Glasur = Coconut 
Zymol HD Cleanse = Chocolate
Zymol Royale = Butter
Zymol Vintage = Lime


----------



## Dillinger

Mothers California Gold Pure Carnauba Wax = Banana Bubblegum


----------



## NornIron

303 Fabric Protector - Almond / Marzipan :thumb:


----------



## pugoman

I used to think Megs Gold Class Wax smelt of Baileys, haven't smelt in a quite a fews so don't know if it's changed now?


----------



## evosticks

Wheelwax - butter & pineapple


----------



## alan_mcc

Dodo Need for Speed - hair shampoo


----------



## Matt.

Dodo juice DoubleWax Spearmint/Peppermint


----------



## scottgm

Dodo Juice - Hard Candy = Woolworths Pick n Mix :thumb:


----------



## Scotty Pro

Megs NXT Quick Detailer smells like fruity strawberries ....yum


----------



## Lloyd71

Dodo Juice Born To Be Mild - Herbal Essences Shampoo (Honestly!)


----------



## banarno

Some more added;


3M Car Wash Soap = Cherry
3M Perfect-It Show Car Paste Wax = Vanilla
303 Fabric Protector = Marzipan 
Adam's Detail Spray = Strawberry Bubblegum
Autoglym Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner = Lime 
Autoglym Vinyl & Rubber Care = Lemon
Autosmart Blast Cool = Aftershave/Toilet Duck
Autosmart Reglaze = Bubble Gum
Autosmart Rubber And Plastic Dressing = Orange 
Autosmart WAX = Toffee
Autobrite Cherry Deoderiser = Cherry
Black Magic Express Spray Wax = Cherry
Britemax #3 Perfect Prep = Lemon Cake
Britemax #4 Black Max Glaze = Solvents
Britemax #5 Extreme Elements Sealant = Solvents
Britemax #6P Max Shine Liquid Wax = Solvents
Britemax Grime Out = Marzipan 
Britemax Leather Conditioner = Leather
Britemax Rubber Max = Marzipan
Chemical Guys 50/50 paste wax = Crayons/Chalk 
Chemical Guys Diablo = Juicy Fruit Chewing Gum 
Chemical Guys Ez-Creme Glaze = Bubble Gum 
Chemical Guys Ezyme = Orange/Mango
Chemical Guys Glossworkz = Watermelon
Chemical Guys Go Green Waterless Wash = Coconut Milk
Chemical Guys Maxi Suds 2 = Marzipan
Chemical Guys Petes 53 = Pina Colada
Chemical Guys Polishing Pad Conditioner = Cough Mixture
Chemical Guys Pro Detailer = Watermelon/Bubblegum 
Chemical Guys Speedwipe = Strawberry
Chemical Guys Strong Wash (Bug Bugger) = Strong Solvent
Chemical Guys Supreme Wash and Wax = Berries
Chemical Guys Wheel Guard = Orange
Chemical Guys Wet Mirror Finish = Bubble Gum
Chemical Guys XXX Hard Core Paste Wax = Suntan Lotion
ClearKote Red Moose Machine Glaze = Petrol 
Collinite = Coconut/Solvents
Dodo Juice Austintacious = Sherbet
Dodo Juice Banana Armour = Banana
Dodo Juice Born To Be Mild = Herbal Essences Shampoo 
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet = Blueberry
Dodo Juice Born Slippy = Orange
Dodo juice DoubleWax = Spearmint/Peppermint
Dodo Juice Hard Candy = Pick n Mix 
Dodo Juice Lime Prime = Lime
Dodo Juice Need for Speed = Hair Shampoo 
Dodo Juice Orange Crush = Orange
Dodo Juice Purple Haze = Lavender 
Dodo Juice Purple Haze Pro = Chocolate
Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub = Watermelon
Dodo Juice Red Mist = Pineapple/Tropical
Dodo Juice/Rubbish Boy's Juiced Edition = Pineapple 
Dodo Juice Sour Power = Apple
Dodo Juice Time To Dry = Banana 
Duragloss 901 = Cherry
Finish Kare #425 Extra Slick Final Body Shine = Bubble Gum/Root Beer
Gtechniq C3 = Citrus
Heritage Wax = Solvents
Lusso Oro = Pina Colada
Meguiars 16 = Crayons
Meguiars 80 = Pear Drops
Meguiars 83 = Marzipan
Meguiars ColorX = Head & Shoulders Hair Shampoo 
Meguiars Deep Crystal System Carnauba Wax = Banana 
Meguiars Endurance Tyre Gel = Grape
Meguiars Glass Cleaner = Grapes
Meguiars Hyper Dressing = PVA Glue 
Meguiars Last Touch = Coconut
Meguiars Metal Polish = Cinnamon
Meguiars NXT Quick Detailer = Strawberries 
Meguiars Supreme Shine Protectant = Coconut
Migliore Frutta = Orange 
Migliore Primo = Orange
Migliore Wheel wax = Lemon
Mothers California Gold Car Wash Shampoo = Banana Bubblegum
Mothers California Gold Pre-Wax Cleaner = Wine
Mothers California Gold Pure Carnauba Wax = Banana Bubblegum 
Mothers California Gold Showtime Instant Detailer = Cinnamon
Mothers California Gold Scratch Remover = crayons
Mothers Reflections Advanced Car Wax = Aftershave
Pinnacle Souveran = Artificial Banana
Poorboys Black Hole = Blueberry Bubble Gum/Grape
Poorboys EX-P = Coconut
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax Blue = Bubble Gum 
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax White = Ice Cream
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax Red = Strawberry
Poorboys Natural Look Dressing = Marzipan
Poorboys Quick Detailer PLUS = Berry 
Poorboys Super Swirl Remover SSR2.5 = Bubble Gum 
Poorboys Wheel Sealent = Watermelon/Ice Cream
Raceglaze 42 = Crayons
Raceglaze 55 = Fruity/Strawberry
Rubbish Boy's Original Edition = Lemon
Serious Performance Quick Detailer = Fruity
Sonax Gloss Shampoo = Orange/Lemon
Smartwax Rim Wax = Bubble Gum
Swissvax Car Bath = Coconut
Swissvax Cleaner fluid = Chalk 
Swissvax Crystal Rock = Citrus
Swissvax Best Of Show = Passion Fruit
Swissvax Onyx = Passion fruit
Swissvax Wood Polish = Cinnamon/Burned wood
Valentine's Concours = Vanilla 
Valentine's Road 'n Track = Vanilla
Victoria Chaos = Crayons 
Victoria Concours wax = Strawberry
Victoria Mayhem = Crayons
Victoria Yellow Collectors wax = Crayons
WheelWax = Butter & Pineapple 
Wolfgang Autobathe = Strawberry
Wolfgang Deep Gloss Sealant = Strawberry
Zaino Z7 = Bubblegum/Juicy Fruit
Zaino Z8 = Apricots/Cognac
Zaino Z10 = Leather
Zymol Cleaner Wax = Coconut
Zymol Clear = lemon/Detol
Zymol Carbon = Coconut
Zymol Concours = Aniseed/Cinnamon
Zymol Destiny = Almonds/Battenburg
Zymol Field Glaze = Coconut
Zymol Glasur = Coconut 
Zymol HD Cleanse = Chocolate
Zymol Royale = Butter
Zymol Vintage = Lime


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Werkstat Carnuba Jett = Coconut
Werkstat Carnuba Glos = Coconut :thumb:


----------



## craig todd

smartwax carnuber detail spray smells of cherrys, very nice.


----------



## banarno

3M Car Wash Soap = Cherry
3M Perfect-It Show Car Paste Wax = Vanilla
303 Fabric Protector = Marzipan 
Adam's Detail Spray = Strawberry Bubblegum
Autoglym Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner = Lime 
Autoglym Vinyl & Rubber Care = Lemon
Autosmart Blast Cool = Aftershave/Toilet Duck
Autosmart Reglaze = Bubble Gum
Autosmart Rubber And Plastic Dressing = Orange 
Autosmart WAX = Toffee
Autobrite Cherry Deoderiser = Cherry
Black Magic Express Spray Wax = Cherry
Britemax #3 Perfect Prep = Lemon Cake
Britemax #4 Black Max Glaze = Solvents
Britemax #5 Extreme Elements Sealant = Solvents
Britemax #6P Max Shine Liquid Wax = Solvents
Britemax Grime Out = Marzipan 
Britemax Leather Conditioner = Leather
Britemax Rubber Max = Marzipan
Chemical Guys 50/50 paste wax = Crayons/Chalk 
Chemical Guys Diablo = Juicy Fruit Chewing Gum 
Chemical Guys Ez-Creme Glaze = Bubble Gum 
Chemical Guys Ezyme = Orange/Mango
Chemical Guys Glossworkz = Watermelon
Chemical Guys Go Green Waterless Wash = Coconut Milk
Chemical Guys Maxi Suds 2 = Marzipan
Chemical Guys Petes 53 = Pina Colada
Chemical Guys Polishing Pad Conditioner = Cough Mixture
Chemical Guys Pro Detailer = Watermelon/Bubblegum 
Chemical Guys Speedwipe = Strawberry
Chemical Guys Strong Wash (Bug Bugger) = Strong Solvent
Chemical Guys Supreme Wash and Wax = Berries
Chemical Guys Wheel Guard = Orange
Chemical Guys Wet Mirror Finish = Bubble Gum
Chemical Guys XXX Hard Core Paste Wax = Suntan Lotion
ClearKote Red Moose Machine Glaze = Petrol 
Collinite = Coconut/Solvents
Dodo Juice Austintacious = Sherbet
Dodo Juice Banana Armour = Banana
Dodo Juice Born To Be Mild = Herbal Essences Shampoo 
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet = Blueberry
Dodo Juice Born Slippy = Orange
Dodo juice DoubleWax = Spearmint/Peppermint
Dodo Juice Hard Candy = Pick n Mix 
Dodo Juice Lime Prime = Lime
Dodo Juice Need for Speed = Hair Shampoo 
Dodo Juice Orange Crush = Orange
Dodo Juice Purple Haze = Lavender 
Dodo Juice Purple Haze Pro = Chocolate
Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub = Watermelon
Dodo Juice Red Mist = Pineapple/Tropical
Dodo Juice/Rubbish Boy's Juiced Edition = Pineapple 
Dodo Juice Sour Power = Apple
Dodo Juice Time To Dry = Banana 
Duragloss 901 = Cherry
Finish Kare #425 Extra Slick Final Body Shine = Bubble Gum/Root Beer
Gtechniq C3 = Citrus
Heritage Wax = Solvents
Lusso Oro = Pina Colada
Meguiars 16 = Crayons
Meguiars 80 = Pear Drops
Meguiars 83 = Marzipan
Meguiars ColorX = Head & Shoulders Hair Shampoo 
Meguiars Deep Crystal System Carnauba Wax = Banana 
Meguiars Endurance Tyre Gel = Grape
Meguiars Glass Cleaner = Grapes
Meguiars Hyper Dressing = PVA Glue 
Meguiars Last Touch = Coconut
Meguiars Metal Polish = Cinnamon
Meguiars NXT Quick Detailer = Strawberries 
Meguiars Supreme Shine Protectant = Coconut
Migliore Frutta = Orange 
Migliore Primo = Orange
Migliore Wheel wax = Lemon
Mothers California Gold Car Wash Shampoo = Banana Bubblegum
Mothers California Gold Pre-Wax Cleaner = Wine
Mothers California Gold Pure Carnauba Wax = Banana Bubblegum 
Mothers California Gold Showtime Instant Detailer = Cinnamon
Mothers California Gold Scratch Remover = crayons
Mothers Reflections Advanced Car Wax = Aftershave
Pinnacle Souveran = Artificial Banana
Poorboys Black Hole = Blueberry Bubble Gum/Grape
Poorboys EX-P = Coconut
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax Blue = Bubble Gum 
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax White = Ice Cream
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax Red = Strawberry
Poorboys Natural Look Dressing = Marzipan
Poorboys Quick Detailer PLUS = Berry 
Poorboys Super Swirl Remover SSR2.5 = Bubble Gum 
Poorboys Wheel Sealent = Watermelon/Ice Cream
Raceglaze 42 = Crayons
Raceglaze 55 = Fruity/Strawberry
Rubbish Boy's Original Edition = Lemon
Serious Performance Quick Detailer = Fruity
Sonax Gloss Shampoo = Orange/Lemon
Smartwax Rim Wax = Bubble Gum
Smartwax Smartdetail = Cherry
Swissvax Car Bath = Coconut
Swissvax Cleaner fluid = Chalk 
Swissvax Crystal Rock = Passion Fruit
Swissvax Best Of Show = Passion Fruit
Swissvax Onyx = Passion fruit
Swissvax Wood Polish = Cinnamon/Burned wood
Valentine's Concours = Vanilla 
Valentine's Road 'n Track = Vanilla
Victoria Chaos = Crayons 
Victoria Concours wax = Strawberry
Victoria Mayhem = Crayons
Victoria Yellow Collectors wax = Crayons
Werkstat Carnuba Glos = Coconut
Werkstat Carnuba Jett = Coconut 
WheelWax = Butter & Pineapple 
Wolfgang Autobathe = Strawberry
Wolfgang Deep Gloss Sealant = Strawberry
Zaino Z7 = Bubblegum/Juicy Fruit
Zaino Z8 = Apricots/Cognac
Zaino Z10 = Leather
Zymol Cleaner Wax = Coconut
Zymol Clear = lemon/Detol
Zymol Carbon = Coconut
Zymol Concours = Cinnamon
Zymol Destiny = Almonds/Marzipan
Zymol Field Glaze = Coconut
Zymol Glasur = Coconut 
Zymol HD Cleanse = Chocolate
Zymol Royale = Butter
Zymol Vintage = Lime


----------



## Dipesh

Swissvax Saphir - Passion Fruit too!


----------



## Bratwurst

Prima Hydro - Apples
Wolfgang Deep Gloss Spritz Sealant - Smelly feet!
Stjarnagloss Clay Lube - Juicy Fruit chewing gum
Mequiars 135 Synthetic Spray Detailer - Furniture polish with a hint of lemon
Chemical Guys Extreme Shine - Fly killer
1Z Gummi Pflege - Lemons
Chemical Guys Polishing Pad Conditioner - Chemical strawberries and Lemons


----------



## scottgm

Valet Pro Dionysus Trim Glitz - The Dentist ( Similar smell to AS High Style )


----------



## Richors

AG Aqua wax - banana's?


----------



## spenstar

3M Vinyl and Leather Restorer = Citrus
Turtle Wax Liquid Ice = Johnsons baby oil


----------



## mkv

Does anyone really care what a product smells like? Obviously any interior product must have a decent smell. 
I couldnt care what a product smells like as long as it does what it says on the can!.....:thumb:


----------



## ross-1888

mkv said:


> Does anyone really care what a product smells like? Obviously any interior product must have a decent smell.
> I couldnt care what a product smells like as long as it does what it says on the can!.....:thumb:


sometimes steve. wheel cleaners need to have a decent smell for me. theres nothing worse than having to work away at a wheel for a considerable time and have to bare the smell of something like smartwheels or worse......ironcut lol.


----------



## Eddy

mkv said:


> Does anyone really care what a product smells like? Obviously any interior product must have a decent smell.
> I couldnt care what a product smells like as long as it does what it says on the can!.....:thumb:


I dont really care as much, but it is nice to open a new tub of wasx and be welcomed by a beautiful scent rather than an acid type smell or similar.

And thigs like red mist and megs quick detailer are all the more pleasurable to use as they smell heavenly.


----------



## Beau Technique

There is so many products that smell absolutely rank but work miracles, the bonus would be if they had an inviting smell to compliment the results they give.
I was using white diamond today and my friend was straight in wanting a sniff, he loved it so I broke out a whole batch of products for a major sniff-a-then lol.


----------



## raeno

Autobrite BriteGel = Marzipan (everytime I walk past my spray bottle I take a cheeky sniff................ummmmm marzipan!)


----------



## Jamie-O

Imo, of the products I've had a taste of, PoorBoys Wheels Sealant smelt the best.


----------



## mkv

ross-1888 said:


> sometimes steve. wheel cleaners need to have a decent smell for me. theres nothing worse than having to work away at a wheel for a considerable time and have to bare the smell of something like smartwheels or worse......ironcut lol.


Oh gees!...That Ironcut is rank!...You need a mask when using that....Does the job though....:thumb:


----------



## BAXRY

mkv said:


> Does anyone really care what a product smells like? Obviously any interior product must have a decent smell.
> I couldnt care what a product smells like as long as it does what it says on the can!.....:thumb:


nothing worse than spending hours in a garage with the unpleasant smell of.... dare i say it...... AG CLEAN WHEELS UURGH, its safe to say i would rather sand paper the insides of my nose than endure that for any period of time.


----------



## BAXRY

raeno said:


> Autobrite BriteGel = Marzipan (everytime I walk past my spray bottle I take a cheeky sniff................ummmmm marzipan!)


so does CG maxi suds mmmmmm i'm going for a sniff now


----------



## banarno

Thanks for the input so far everyone, quick update;

1Z Gummi Pflege = Lemon
3M Car Wash Soap = Cherry
3M Perfect-It Show Car Paste Wax = Vanilla
3M Vinyl and Leather Restorer = Citrus
303 Fabric Protector = Marzipan 
Adam's Detail Spray = Strawberry Bubblegum
Autoglym Aqua wax = Banana
Autoglym Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner = Lime 
Autoglym Vinyl & Rubber Care = Lemon
Autosmart Blast Cool = Aftershave/Toilet Duck
Autosmart Reglaze = Bubble Gum
Autosmart Rubber And Plastic Dressing = Orange 
Autosmart WAX = Toffee
Autobrite Brite Gel = Marzipan 
Autobrite Cherry Deoderiser = Cherry
Black Magic Express Spray Wax = Cherry
Britemax #3 Perfect Prep = Lemon Cake
Britemax #4 Black Max Glaze = Solvents
Britemax #5 Extreme Elements Sealant = Solvents
Britemax #6P Max Shine Liquid Wax = Solvents
Britemax Grime Out = Marzipan 
Britemax Leather Conditioner = Leather
Britemax Rubber Max = Marzipan
Chemical Guys 50/50 paste wax = Crayons/Chalk 
Chemical Guys Diablo = Juicy Fruit Chewing Gum
Chemical Guys Extreme Shine = Fly killer 
Chemical Guys Ez-Creme Glaze = Bubble Gum 
Chemical Guys Ezyme = Orange/Mango
Chemical Guys Glossworkz = Watermelon
Chemical Guys Go Green Waterless Wash = Coconut Milk
Chemical Guys Maxi Suds 2 = Marzipan
Chemical Guys Petes 53 = Pina Colada
Chemical Guys Polishing Pad Conditioner = Strawberry/Lemon/Cough Mixture
Chemical Guys Pro Detailer = Watermelon/Bubblegum 
Chemical Guys Speedwipe = Strawberry
Chemical Guys Strong Wash (Bug Bugger) = Strong Solvent
Chemical Guys Supreme Wash and Wax = Berries
Chemical Guys Wheel Guard = Orange
Chemical Guys Wet Mirror Finish = Bubble Gum
Chemical Guys XXX Hard Core Paste Wax = Suntan Lotion
ClearKote Red Moose Machine Glaze = Petrol 
Collinite = Coconut/Solvents
Dodo Juice Austintacious = Sherbet
Dodo Juice Banana Armour = Banana
Dodo Juice Born To Be Mild = Herbal Essences Shampoo 
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet = Blueberry
Dodo Juice Born Slippy = Orange
Dodo juice DoubleWax = Spearmint/Peppermint
Dodo Juice Hard Candy = Pick n Mix 
Dodo Juice Lime Prime = Lime
Dodo Juice Need for Speed = Peach/Hair Shampoo 
Dodo Juice Orange Crush = Orange
Dodo Juice Purple Haze = Lavender 
Dodo Juice Purple Haze Pro = Liquorice
Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub = Watermelon
Dodo Juice Red Mist = Pineapple/Tropical
Dodo Juice/Rubbish Boy's Juiced Edition = Pineapple 
Dodo Juice Sour Power = Apple
Dodo Juice Time To Dry = Banana 
Duragloss 901 = Cherry
Finish Kare #425 Extra Slick Final Body Shine = Bubble Gum/Root Beer
Gtechniq C3 = Citrus
Heritage Wax = Solvents
Lusso Oro = Pina Colada
Meguiars 16 = Crayons
Meguiars 80 = Pear Drops
Meguiars 83 = Marzipan
Mequiars 135 Synthetic Spray Detailer = Lemon
Meguiars ColorX = Head & Shoulders Hair Shampoo 
Meguiars Deep Crystal System Carnauba Wax = Banana 
Meguiars Endurance Tyre Gel = Grape
Meguiars Glass Cleaner = Grapes
Meguiars Hyper Dressing = PVA Glue 
Meguiars Last Touch = Coconut
Meguiars Metal Polish = Cinnamon
Meguiars NXT Quick Detailer = Strawberries 
Meguiars Supreme Shine Protectant = Coconut
Migliore Frutta = Orange 
Migliore Primo = Orange
Migliore Wheel wax = Lemon
Mothers California Gold Car Wash Shampoo = Banana Bubblegum
Mothers California Gold Pre-Wax Cleaner = Wine
Mothers California Gold Pure Carnauba Wax = Banana Bubblegum 
Mothers California Gold Showtime Instant Detailer = Cinnamon
Mothers California Gold Scratch Remover = crayons
Mothers Reflections Advanced Car Wax = Aftershave
Pinnacle Souveran = Artificial Banana
Poorboys Black Hole = Blueberry Bubble Gum/Grape
Poorboys EX-P = Coconut
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax Blue = Bubble Gum 
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax White = Ice Cream
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax Red = Strawberry
Poorboys Natural Look Dressing = Marzipan
Poorboys Quick Detailer PLUS = Berry 
Poorboys Super Swirl Remover SSR2.5 = Bubble Gum 
Poorboys Wheel Sealent = Watermelon/Ice Cream
Prima Hydro = Apples
Raceglaze 42 = Crayons
Raceglaze 55 = Fruity/Strawberry
Rubbish Boy's Original Edition = Lemon
Scholl concepts S17+ = Grape
Serious Performance Paint Cleanser = Terpentine
Serious Performance Polymer Super Sealant = Terpentine 
Serious Performance Quick Detailer = Fruity
Stjarnagloss Clay Lube = Juicy Fruit Chewing Gum
Sonax Gloss Shampoo = Orange/Lemon
Smartwax Rim Wax = Bubble Gum
Smartwax Smartdetail = Cherry
Swissvax Car Bath = Coconut
Swissvax Cleaner fluid = Chalk 
Swissvax Crystal Rock = Passion Fruit
Swissvax Best Of Show = Passion Fruit
Swissvax Onyx = Passion fruit
Swissvax Saphir = Passion Fruit 
Swissvax Wood Polish = Cinnamon/Burned Wood
Turtle Wax Liquid Ice = Johnsons Baby Oil 
Valentine's Concours = Vanilla 
Valentine's Road 'n Track = Vanilla
Victoria Chaos = Crayons 
Victoria Concours wax = Strawberry
Victoria Mayhem = Crayons
Victoria Yellow Collectors wax = Crayons
Werkstat Carnuba Glos = Coconut
Werkstat Carnuba Jett = Coconut 
WheelWax = Butter & Pineapple 
Wolfgang Autobathe = Strawberry
Wolfgang Deep Gloss Sealant = Strawberry
Zaino Z7 = Bubblegum/Juicy Fruit
Zaino Z8 = Apricots/Cognac
Zaino Z10 = Leather
Zymol Cleaner Wax = Coconut
Zymol Clear = lemon/Detol
Zymol Carbon = Coconut
Zymol Concours = Cinnamon
Zymol Destiny = Almonds/Marzipan
Zymol Field Glaze = Coconut
Zymol Glasur = Coconut 
Zymol HD Cleanse = Chocolate
Zymol Royale = Butter
Zymol Vintage = Lime


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

Dodo Supernatural Wax - Nothing!

Chemical Guys 50/50 - smells identical to Collinite 476 (Hmmmmmm)

Orange Crush - Oranges, ironically!

PB White Diamond - Toffee

Lime Prime - Limes, strangely!

AG Aqua Wax - Banana/toffee hybrid!


----------



## details

AG Bodywork shampoo - Pear drops


----------



## grayfox

OID - Vanilla Milkshake


----------



## Ninja59

swissvax penu (normal) - pineapple/passionfruitish
swissvax autobahn - same as BOS really 
SV CF Pro - doesnt smell
CF Pro - woody
1z gloss shampoo: - really sharp lemon acidy smell
daisy APC - lemon
stardrops - orange
flash with febreeze - lavender 
1z glass cleaner - oh IPA
1z windscreen wash - appley when conc in bottle, doesnt have any smell when spraying ohheerr :lol:
BH autobalm - petrol
miglore primo - oranges
FK1000 - petrol
RG55- candlewax
G101 - Cat pee  lovellyyy (sarcasm) i imagine this goes for G202 as well?


----------



## MrReynolds

Clearkote Quikshine - Limes


----------



## banarno

Thanks for the additions gents;

1Z Gummi Pflege = Lemon
1Z Einszett Perls Shampoo = Lemon
3M Car Wash Soap = Cherry
3M Perfect-It Show Car Paste Wax = Vanilla
3M Vinyl and Leather Restorer = Citrus
303 Fabric Protector = Marzipan 
Adam's Detail Spray = Strawberry Bubblegum
Autoglym Aqua wax = Banana
Autoglym Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner = Pear drops/Lime 
Autoglym Vinyl & Rubber Care = Lemon
Autosmart Blast Cool = Aftershave/Toilet Duck
Autosmart Reglaze = Bubble Gum
Autosmart Rubber And Plastic Dressing = Orange 
Autosmart WAX = Toffee
Autobrite Brite Gel = Marzipan 
Autobrite Cherry Deoderiser = Cherry
Bilt-Hamber Auto-balm = Petrol
Black Magic Express Spray Wax = Cherry
Britemax #3 Perfect Prep = Lemon Cake
Britemax #4 Black Max Glaze = Solvents
Britemax #5 Extreme Elements Sealant = Solvents
Britemax #6P Max Shine Liquid Wax = Solvents
Britemax Grime Out = Marzipan 
Britemax Leather Conditioner = Leather
Britemax Rubber Max = Marzipan
Chemical Guys 50/50 paste wax = Crayons/Chalk 
Chemical Guys Diablo = Juicy Fruit Chewing Gum
Chemical Guys Extreme Shine = Fly killer 
Chemical Guys Ez-Creme Glaze = Bubble Gum 
Chemical Guys Ezyme = Orange/Mango
Chemical Guys Glossworkz = Watermelon
Chemical Guys Go Green Waterless Wash = Coconut Milk
Chemical Guys Maxi Suds 2 = Marzipan
Chemical Guys Petes 53 = Pina Colada
Chemical Guys Polishing Pad Conditioner = Strawberry/Lemon/Cough Mixture
Chemical Guys Pro Detailer = Watermelon/Bubblegum 
Chemical Guys Speedwipe = Strawberry
Chemical Guys Strong Wash (Bug Bugger) = Strong Solvent
Chemical Guys Supreme Wash and Wax = Berries
Chemical Guys Wheel Guard = Orange
Chemical Guys Wet Mirror Finish = Bubble Gum
Chemical Guys XXX Hard Core Paste Wax = Suntan Lotion
Clearkote Quikshine = Lime 
ClearKote Red Moose Machine Glaze = Petrol 
Collinite = Coconut/Solvents
Dodo Juice Austintacious = Sherbet
Dodo Juice Banana Armour = Banana
Dodo Juice Born To Be Mild = Herbal Essences Shampoo 
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet = Blueberry
Dodo Juice Born Slippy = Orange
Dodo juice DoubleWax = Spearmint/Peppermint
Dodo Juice Hard Candy = Pick n Mix 
Dodo Juice Lime Prime = Lime
Dodo Juice Need for Speed = Peach/Hair Shampoo 
Dodo Juice Orange Crush = Orange
Dodo Juice Purple Haze = Lavender 
Dodo Juice Purple Haze Pro = Liquorice
Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub = Watermelon
Dodo Juice Red Mist = Pineapple/Tropical
Dodo Juice/Rubbish Boy's Juiced Edition = Pineapple 
Dodo Juice Sour Power = Apple
Dodo Juice Time To Dry = Banana 
Duragloss 901 = Cherry
Finish Kare #425 Extra Slick Final Body Shine = Bubble Gum/Root Beer
Gtechniq C3 = Citrus
Heritage Wax = Solvents
Lusso Oro = Pina Colada
Meguiars 16 = Crayons
Meguiars 80 = Pear Drops
Meguiars 83 = Marzipan
Mequiars 135 Synthetic Spray Detailer = Lemon
Meguiars ColorX = Head & Shoulders Hair Shampoo 
Meguiars Deep Crystal System Carnauba Wax = Banana 
Meguiars Endurance Tyre Gel = Grape
Meguiars Glass Cleaner = Grapes
Meguiars Hyper Dressing = PVA Glue 
Meguiars Last Touch = Coconut
Meguiars Metal Polish = Cinnamon
Meguiars NXT Quick Detailer = Strawberries 
Meguiars Supreme Shine Protectant = Coconut
Migliore Frutta = Orange 
Migliore Primo = Orange
Migliore Wheel wax = Lemon
Mothers California Gold Car Wash Shampoo = Banana Bubblegum
Mothers California Gold Pre-Wax Cleaner = Wine
Mothers California Gold Pure Carnauba Wax = Banana Bubblegum 
Mothers California Gold Showtime Instant Detailer = Cinnamon
Mothers California Gold Scratch Remover = crayons
Mothers Reflections Advanced Car Wax = Aftershave
Optimum Instant Detailer = Vanilla 
Pinnacle Souveran = Artificial Banana
Poorboys Black Hole = Blueberry Bubble Gum/Grape
Poorboys EX-P = Coconut
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax Blue = Bubble Gum 
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax White = Ice Cream
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax Red = Strawberry
Poorboys Natural Look Dressing = Marzipan
Poorboys Quick Detailer PLUS = Berry 
Poorboys Super Swirl Remover SSR2.5 = Bubble Gum 
Poorboys Wheel Sealent = Watermelon/Ice Cream
Poorboys White Diamond = Toffee
Prima Hydro = Apples
Raceglaze 42 = Crayons
Raceglaze 55 = Fruity/Strawberry
Rubbish Boy's Original Edition = Lemon
Scholl concepts S17+ = Grape
Serious Performance Paint Cleanser = Terpentine
Serious Performance Polymer Super Sealant = Terpentine 
Serious Performance Quick Detailer = Fruity
Stjarnagloss Clay Lube = Juicy Fruit Chewing Gum
Sonax Gloss Shampoo = Orange/Lemon
Smartwax Rim Wax = Bubble Gum
Smartwax Smartdetail = Cherry
Swissvax Autobahn = Passion Fruit
Swissvax Car Bath = Coconut
Swissvax Cleaner fluid = Chalk 
Swissvax Crystal Rock = Passion Fruit
Swissvax Best Of Show = Passion Fruit
Swissvax Onyx = Passion fruit
Swissvax Penu = Pineapple/Passionfruit
Swissvax Saphir = Passion Fruit 
Swissvax Wood Polish = Cinnamon/Burned Wood
Turtle Wax Liquid Ice = Johnsons Baby Oil 
Valentine's Concours = Vanilla 
Valentine's Road 'n Track = Vanilla
Victoria Chaos = Crayons 
Victoria Concours wax = Strawberry
Victoria Mayhem = Crayons
Victoria Yellow Collectors wax = Crayons
Werkstat Carnuba Glos = Coconut
Werkstat Carnuba Jett = Coconut 
WheelWax = Butter & Pineapple 
Wolfgang Autobathe = Strawberry
Wolfgang Deep Gloss Sealant = Strawberry
Zaino Z7 = Bubblegum/Juicy Fruit
Zaino Z8 = Apricots/Cognac
Zaino Z10 = Leather
Zymol Cleaner Wax = Coconut
Zymol Clear = lemon/Detol
Zymol Carbon = Coconut
Zymol Concours = Cinnamon
Zymol Destiny = Almonds/Marzipan
Zymol Field Glaze = Coconut
Zymol Glasur = Coconut 
Zymol HD Cleanse = Chocolate
Zymol Royale = Butter
Zymol Vintage = Lime


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Guys what about Prima Products smells ?


----------



## knightstemplar

Duragloss 921 fast clean and shine= coconut
Duragloss 951 Aquawax= coconut
Autobrite very cherry wheel cleaner= cherry
Autobrite Cherry glaze car polish= cherry


----------



## Beau Technique

Scholl W09+ = peach/mango
Autobright topline paint cleanser = bubble gum
Autobright ab carnauba wax = collinite but more pleasant


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

What does "Monkey Spunk" smell of .................?

Ha ha ha ha ha :tumbleweed:


----------



## ADW

Dodo juice supernatural- NOTHING!


----------



## alan_mcc

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> What does "Monkey Spunk" smell of .................?
> 
> Ha ha ha ha ha :tumbleweed:


Nothing i'm afraid  was gutted.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

alan_mcc said:


> Nothing i'm afraid  was gutted.


There used to be this character in Viz called "Rude Kid" and his mother would ask a question such as, "shall we go to the shops now dear?", he'd look back, stick two fingers up at her and shout "Monkey Spunk". :doublesho

It made me laugh in a peurile way.


----------



## Scrim-1-

Iron cut- Sewers lol


----------



## Leodhasach

ADW said:


> Dodo juice supernatural- NOTHING!


Smells soapy to me...


----------



## outcastjack

Megs #4 pear drops or acid drops not sure which, havn't had any of either in a while


----------



## cawsey20

Autobrite cherry glaze - strangeley enough cherry !!..

I did want to eat some and was very close i must say lol..

autobrite addiction wax - bannana


----------



## absolute

meguiars synthetic sealant - 21 - unwashed man

meguiars xpress liquid wax - that amazing bananaish smelling/tasting medicine you sneaked into the fridge for when you were 6 years old. 

meguiars show car glaze - banana wallpaper paste.


----------



## scratcher

Meguiar's Gold Class Shampoo - Palmolive hand wash, the white one with almonds.


----------



## Beemer 330

Dodo Juice Diamond White = yummy, want to eat it :thumb:

Meguiars Carnuba wax = Banana


----------



## big ben

seeing this thread has reminded me of CG speed wipe, my old fave that was


----------



## Posambique

Auto Glym bumper care - Strange, but not tempting

Sonax Premium Class Carnauba care - light vanilla

Sonax Xtreme spray & clay - Lemon (It's fresh)


----------



## kstoilas

Valer Pro pH Neutral Snow Foam - Daisy
Stjärnagloss Silke Detailer - Banana Daiquiri


----------



## TheGooner84

Megs 83 - marzipan 

i could sit and smell it all day


----------



## absolute

chemical guys diablo wheel cleaner - wrigleys juicey fruit


----------



## pfaiazza

clearkote quick spray - lemons dipped in chemicals
clearkote carnauba moose wax - paint thinner
dodo lime prime lite - limes (didnt see that one coming)


----------



## banarno

Thanks guys;

1Z Gummi Pflege = Lemon
1Z Einszett Perls Shampoo = Lemon
3M Car Wash Soap = Cherry
3M Perfect-It Show Car Paste Wax = Vanilla
3M Vinyl and Leather Restorer = Citrus
303 Fabric Protector = Marzipan 
Adam's Detail Spray = Strawberry Bubblegum
Autobright Topline Paint Cleanser = Bubblegum
Autobrite Addiction Wax = Banana 
Autobrite Cherry Glaze Car Polish = Cherry
Autobrite Very Cherry Wheel Cleaner = Cherry
Autoglym Aqua wax = Banana
Autoglym Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner = Pear Drops/Lime 
Autoglym Vinyl & Rubber Care = Lemon
Autosmart Blast Cool = Aftershave/Toilet Duck
Autosmart Reglaze = Bubble Gum
Autosmart Rubber And Plastic Dressing = Orange 
Autosmart WAX = Toffee
Autobrite Brite Gel = Marzipan 
Autobrite Cherry Deoderiser = Cherry
Bilt-Hamber Auto-balm = Petrol
Black Magic Express Spray Wax = Cherry
Britemax #3 Perfect Prep = Lemon Cake
Britemax #4 Black Max Glaze = Solvents
Britemax #5 Extreme Elements Sealant = Solvents
Britemax #6P Max Shine Liquid Wax = Solvents
Britemax Grime Out = Marzipan 
Britemax Leather Conditioner = Leather
Britemax Rubber Max = Marzipan
Chemical Guys 50/50 paste wax = Crayons/Chalk 
Chemical Guys Diablo = Juicy Fruit Chewing Gum
Chemical Guys Extreme Shine = Fly killer 
Chemical Guys Ez-Creme Glaze = Bubble Gum 
Chemical Guys Ezyme = Orange/Mango
Chemical Guys Glossworkz = Watermelon
Chemical Guys Go Green Waterless Wash = Coconut Milk
Chemical Guys Maxi Suds 2 = Marzipan
Chemical Guys Petes 53 = Pina Colada
Chemical Guys Polishing Pad Conditioner = Strawberry/Lemon/Cough Mixture
Chemical Guys Pro Detailer = Watermelon/Bubblegum 
Chemical Guys Speedwipe = Strawberry
Chemical Guys Strong Wash (Bug Bugger) = Strong Solvent
Chemical Guys Supreme Wash and Wax = Berries
Chemical Guys Wheel Guard = Orange
Chemical Guys Wet Mirror Finish = Bubble Gum
Chemical Guys XXX Hard Core Paste Wax = Suntan Lotion
Clearkote Carnauba Moose Wax = Solvents 
Clearkote Quikshine = Lemon/Lime 
ClearKote Red Moose Machine Glaze = Petrol 
Collinite = Coconut/Solvents
Dodo Juice Austintacious = Sherbet
Dodo Juice Banana Armour = Banana
Dodo Juice Born To Be Mild = Herbal Essences Shampoo 
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet = Blueberry
Dodo Juice Born Slippy = Orange
Dodo juice DoubleWax = Spearmint/Peppermint
Dodo Juice Hard Candy = Pick n Mix 
Dodo Juice Lime Prime = Lime
Dodo Juice Lime Prime Lite = Lime
Dodo Juice Need for Speed = Peach/Hair Shampoo 
Dodo Juice Orange Crush = Orange
Dodo Juice Purple Haze = Lavender 
Dodo Juice Purple Haze Pro = Liquorice
Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub = Watermelon
Dodo Juice Red Mist = Pineapple/Tropical
Dodo Juice/Rubbish Boy's Juiced Edition = Pineapple 
Dodo Juice Sour Power = Apple
Dodo Juice Time To Dry = Banana 
Duragloss 901 Car Wash Concentrate = Cherry
Duragloss 921 Fast Clean And Shine = Coconut
Duragloss 951 Aquawax = Coconut
Finish Kare #425 Extra Slick Final Body Shine = Bubble Gum/Root Beer
Gtechniq C3 = Citrus
Heritage Wax = Solvents
Lusso Oro = Pina Colada
Meguiars #4 Heavy-Cut Cleaner = Pear Drops
Meguiars #7 Show Car Glaze = Banana 
Meguiars #16 Paste Wax = Crayons
Meguiars #80 Speed Glaze = Pear Drops
Meguairs #83 Dual Action Cleaner Polish = Marzipan
Meguiars #135 Synthetic Spray Detailer = Lemon
Meguiars ColorX = Head & Shoulders Hair Shampoo 
Meguiars Deep Crystal System Carnauba Wax = Banana 
Meguiars Endurance Tyre Gel = Grape
Meguiar's Gold Class Shampoo = Palmolive Hand Wash 
Meguiars Glass Cleaner = Grapes
Meguiars Hyper Dressing = PVA Glue 
Meguiars Last Touch = Coconut
Meguiars Metal Polish = Cinnamon
Meguiars NXT Quick Detailer = Strawberries 
Meguiars Supreme Shine Protectant = Coconut
Meguiars X-Press Liquid Wax = Banana
Migliore Frutta = Orange 
Migliore Primo = Orange
Migliore Wheel wax = Lemon
Mothers California Gold Car Wash Shampoo = Banana Bubblegum
Mothers California Gold Pre-Wax Cleaner = Wine
Mothers California Gold Pure Carnauba Wax = Banana Bubblegum 
Mothers California Gold Showtime Instant Detailer = Cinnamon
Mothers California Gold Scratch Remover = crayons
Mothers Reflections Advanced Car Wax = Aftershave
Optimum Instant Detailer = Vanilla 
Pinnacle Souveran = Artificial Banana
Poorboys Black Hole = Blueberry Bubble Gum/Grape
Poorboys EX-P = Coconut
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax Blue = Bubble Gum 
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax White = Ice Cream
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax Red = Strawberry
Poorboys Natural Look Dressing = Marzipan
Poorboys Quick Detailer PLUS = Berry 
Poorboys Super Swirl Remover SSR2.5 = Bubble Gum 
Poorboys Wheel Sealent = Watermelon/Ice Cream
Poorboys White Diamond = Toffee
Prima Hydro = Apples
Raceglaze 42 = Crayons
Raceglaze 55 = Fruity/Strawberry
Rubbish Boy's Original Edition = Lemon
Scholl Concepts S17+ = Grape
Scholl Concepts W09+ = Peach/Mango
Serious Performance Paint Cleanser = Terpentine
Serious Performance Polymer Super Sealant = Terpentine 
Serious Performance Quick Detailer = Fruity
Stjarnagloss Clay Lube = Juicy Fruit Chewing Gum
Stjärnagloss Silke Detailer = Banana Daiquiri 
Sonax Gloss Shampoo = Orange/Lemon
Sonax Premium Class Carnauba care = Vanilla
Sonax Xtreme Spray & Clay = Lemon
Smartwax Rim Wax = Bubble Gum
Smartwax Smartdetail = Cherry
Swissvax Autobahn = Passion Fruit
Swissvax Car Bath = Coconut
Swissvax Cleaner fluid = Chalk 
Swissvax Crystal Rock = Passion Fruit
Swissvax Best Of Show = Passion Fruit
Swissvax Onyx = Passion fruit
Swissvax Penu = Pineapple/Passionfruit
Swissvax Saphir = Passion Fruit 
Swissvax Wood Polish = Cinnamon/Burned Wood
Turtle Wax Liquid Ice = Johnsons Baby Oil 
Valentine's Concours = Vanilla 
Valentine's Road 'n Track = Vanilla
Victoria Chaos = Crayons 
Victoria Concours wax = Strawberry
Victoria Mayhem = Crayons
Victoria Yellow Collectors wax = Crayons
Werkstat Carnuba Glos = Coconut
Werkstat Carnuba Jett = Coconut 
WheelWax = Butter & Pineapple 
Wolfgang Autobathe = Strawberry
Wolfgang Deep Gloss Sealant = Strawberry
Zaino Z7 = Bubblegum/Juicy Fruit
Zaino Z8 = Apricots/Cognac
Zaino Z10 = Leather
Zymol Cleaner Wax = Coconut
Zymol Clear = lemon/Detol
Zymol Carbon = Coconut
Zymol Concours = Cinnamon
Zymol Destiny = Almonds/Marzipan
Zymol Field Glaze = Coconut
Zymol Glasur = Coconut 
Zymol HD Cleanse = Chocolate
Zymol Royale = Butter
Zymol Vintage = Lime


----------



## Beau Technique

Chemical guys celeste ditaglio - Johnsons talcum powder with a hint of vanilla.


----------



## banarno

Ah, so you finally got a sample then mate, have you had chance to play with it yet?


----------



## Beau Technique

Not a sample mate, a whole tub.
I must stop giving in to temtation and curiosity


----------



## MikeyW

Chemical Guys Wet Mirror Finish isn't bubblegum, it's those little rice paper UFOs filled with sherbet we used to have when we were kids !!!!!!!

Could smell it all daaaaaaay


----------



## slkman

I'd say Swissvax Cleaner Fluid smelt if wood, damp wood. RG55 doesn't smell that fruity to me more minty. Gtechniq C3 smells of marzipan to me, unless they changed it?


----------



## toni

Meguiars #26 = pina colada/pineapple
Optimum Car Wax = coconut
Sonus Tire & Bumper Gel = coconut
Sonus SFX2 = coconut


----------



## paddyirishman

Chemical Guys Stripper Scent = Fake Tan and Perfume!


----------



## banarno

1Z Gummi Pflege = Lemon
1Z Einszett Perls Shampoo = Lemon
3M Car Wash Soap = Cherry
3M Perfect-It Show Car Paste Wax = Vanilla
3M Vinyl and Leather Restorer = Citrus
303 Fabric Protector = Marzipan 
Adam's Detail Spray = Strawberry Bubblegum
Autobright Topline Paint Cleanser = Bubblegum
Autobrite Addiction Wax = Banana 
Autobrite Cherry Glaze Car Polish = Cherry
Autobrite Very Cherry Wheel Cleaner = Cherry
Autoglym Aqua wax = Banana
Autoglym Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner = Pear Drops/Lime 
Autoglym Vinyl & Rubber Care = Lemon
Autosmart Blast Cool = Aftershave/Toilet Duck
Autosmart Reglaze = Bubble Gum
Autosmart Rubber And Plastic Dressing = Orange 
Autosmart WAX = Toffee
Autobrite Brite Gel = Marzipan 
Autobrite Cherry Deoderiser = Cherry
Bilt-Hamber Auto-Balm = Petrol
Black Magic Express Spray Wax = Cherry
Britemax #3 Perfect Prep = Lemon Cake
Britemax #4 Black Max Glaze = Solvents
Britemax #5 Extreme Elements Sealant = Solvents
Britemax #6P Max Shine Liquid Wax = Solvents
Britemax Grime Out = Marzipan 
Britemax Leather Conditioner = Leather
Britemax Rubber Max = Marzipan
Chemical Guys 50/50 paste wax = Crayons/Chalk
Chemical Guys Celeste Dettaglio = Vanilla 
Chemical Guys Diablo = Juicy Fruit Chewing Gum
Chemical Guys Extreme Shine = Fly killer 
Chemical Guys Ez-Creme Glaze = Bubble Gum 
Chemical Guys Ezyme = Orange/Mango
Chemical Guys Glossworkz = Watermelon
Chemical Guys Go Green Waterless Wash = Coconut Milk
Chemical Guys Maxi Suds 2 = Marzipan
Chemical Guys Petes 53 = Pina Colada
Chemical Guys Polishing Pad Conditioner = Strawberry/Lemon/Cough Mixture
Chemical Guys Pro Detailer = Watermelon/Bubblegum 
Chemical Guys Speedwipe = Strawberry
Chemical Guys Stripper Scent = Fake Tan/Perfume
Chemical Guys Strong Wash (Bug Bugger) = Strong Solvent
Chemical Guys Supreme Wash and Wax = Berries
Chemical Guys Wheel Guard = Orange
Chemical Guys Wet Mirror Finish = Bubble Gum/Sherbet
Chemical Guys XXX Hard Core Paste Wax = Suntan Lotion
Clearkote Carnauba Moose Wax = Solvents 
Clearkote Quikshine = Lemon/Lime 
ClearKote Red Moose Machine Glaze = Petrol 
Collinite = Coconut/Solvents
Dodo Juice Austintacious = Sherbet
Dodo Juice Banana Armour = Banana
Dodo Juice Born To Be Mild = Herbal Essences Shampoo 
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet = Blueberry
Dodo Juice Born Slippy = Orange
Dodo juice DoubleWax = Spearmint/Peppermint
Dodo Juice Hard Candy = Pick n Mix 
Dodo Juice Lime Prime = Lime
Dodo Juice Lime Prime Lite = Lime
Dodo Juice Need for Speed = Peach/Hair Shampoo 
Dodo Juice Orange Crush = Orange
Dodo Juice Purple Haze = Lavender 
Dodo Juice Purple Haze Pro = Liquorice
Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub = Watermelon
Dodo Juice Red Mist = Pineapple/Tropical
Dodo Juice/Rubbish Boy's Juiced Edition = Pineapple 
Dodo Juice Sour Power = Apple
Dodo Juice Time To Dry = Banana 
Duragloss 901 Car Wash Concentrate = Cherry
Duragloss 921 Fast Clean And Shine = Coconut
Duragloss 951 Aquawax = Coconut
Finish Kare #425 Extra Slick Final Body Shine = Bubble Gum/Root Beer
Gtechniq C3 = Citrus/marzipan
Heritage Wax = Solvents
Lusso Oro = Pina Colada
Meguiars #4 Heavy-Cut Cleaner = Pear Drops
Meguiars #7 Show Car Glaze = Banana 
Meguiars #16 Paste Wax = Crayons
Meguiars #26 = Pina Colada/Pineapple
Meguiars #80 Speed Glaze = Pear Drops
Meguairs #83 Dual Action Cleaner Polish = Marzipan
Meguiars #135 Synthetic Spray Detailer = Lemon
Meguiars ColorX = Head & Shoulders Hair Shampoo 
Meguiars Deep Crystal System Carnauba Wax = Banana 
Meguiars Endurance Tyre Gel = Grape
Meguiar's Gold Class Shampoo = Palmolive Hand Wash 
Meguiars Glass Cleaner = Grapes
Meguiars Hyper Dressing = PVA Glue 
Meguiars Last Touch = Coconut
Meguiars Metal Polish = Cinnamon
Meguiars NXT Quick Detailer = Strawberries 
Meguiars Supreme Shine Protectant = Coconut
Meguiars X-Press Liquid Wax = Banana
Migliore Frutta = Orange 
Migliore Primo = Orange
Migliore Wheel wax = Lemon
Mothers California Gold Car Wash Shampoo = Banana Bubblegum
Mothers California Gold Pre-Wax Cleaner = Wine
Mothers California Gold Pure Carnauba Wax = Banana Bubblegum Mothers California Gold Showtime Instant Detailer = Cinnamon
Mothers California Gold Scratch Remover = crayons
Mothers Reflections Advanced Car Wax = Aftershave
Optimum Car Wax = Coconut
Optimum Instant Detailer = Vanilla 
Pinnacle Souveran = Artificial Banana
Poorboys Black Hole = Blueberry Bubble Gum/Grape
Poorboys EX-P = Coconut
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax Blue = Bubble Gum 
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax White = Ice Cream
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax Red = Strawberry
Poorboys Natural Look Dressing = Marzipan
Poorboys Quick Detailer PLUS = Berry 
Poorboys Super Swirl Remover SSR2.5 = Bubble Gum 
Poorboys Wheel Sealent = Watermelon/Ice Cream
Poorboys White Diamond = Toffee
Prima Hydro = Apples
Raceglaze 42 = Crayons
Raceglaze 55 = Fruity/Strawberry
Rubbish Boy's Original Edition = Lemon
Scholl Concepts S17+ = Grape
Scholl Concepts W09+ = Peach/Mango
Serious Performance Paint Cleanser = Terpentine
Serious Performance Polymer Super Sealant = Terpentine 
Serious Performance Quick Detailer = Fruity
Smartwax Rim Wax = Bubble Gum
Smartwax Smartdetail = Cherry 
Sonax Gloss Shampoo = Orange/Lemon
Sonax Premium Class Carnauba care = Vanilla
Sonax Xtreme Spray & Clay = Lemon
Sonus Tire & Bumper Gel = Coconut
Sonus SFX2 = Coconut 
Stjarnagloss Clay Lube = Juicy Fruit Chewing Gum
Stjärnagloss Silke Detailer = Banana Daiquiri
Swissvax Autobahn = Passion Fruit
Swissvax Car Bath = Coconut
Swissvax Cleaner fluid = Chalk 
Swissvax Crystal Rock = Passion Fruit
Swissvax Best Of Show = Passion Fruit
Swissvax Onyx = Passion fruit
Swissvax Penu = Pineapple/Passionfruit
Swissvax Saphir = Passion Fruit 
Swissvax Wood Polish = Cinnamon/Burned Wood
Turtle Wax Liquid Ice = Johnsons Baby Oil 
Valentine's Concours = Vanilla 
Valentine's Road 'n Track = Vanilla
Victoria Chaos = Crayons 
Victoria Concours wax = Strawberry
Victoria Mayhem = Crayons
Victoria Yellow Collectors wax = Crayons
Werkstat Carnuba Glos = Coconut
Werkstat Carnuba Jett = Coconut 
WheelWax = Butter & Pineapple 
Wolfgang Autobathe = Strawberry
Wolfgang Deep Gloss Sealant = Strawberry
Zaino Z7 = Bubblegum/Juicy Fruit
Zaino Z8 = Apricots/Cognac
Zaino Z10 = Leather
Zymol Cleaner Wax = Coconut
Zymol Clear = lemon/Detol
Zymol Carbon = Coconut
Zymol Concours = Cinnamon
Zymol Destiny = Almonds/Marzipan
Zymol Field Glaze = Coconut
Zymol Glasur = Coconut 
Zymol HD Cleanse = Chocolate
Zymol Royale = Butter
Zymol Vintage = Lime


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

Dodo Juice's "Clearly Menthol" = WINDOWLENE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :doublesho


----------



## danger S3

Meguiars Deep Crystal Carnauba Car Wax == Banana Yazoo


----------



## 7MAT

Correct smells for all Britemax products;

Britemax Interior Cleaner = Fresh
Britemax #1 Pure Cut = Cherry
Britemax #3 Perfect Prep = Juicy Fruit
Britemax #6S Spray & Shine = Apple
Britemax Rubber Max = Cherry
Britemax Leather Max = Leather
Britemax Grime Out = Cherry
Britemax Clean Max = Grape


----------



## banarno

Brilliant stuff, thanks for the help, I will get them added mate.


----------



## Hoppo32

You lot are so lucky being able to smell these products. 25+ years of heavy smoking has left me with virtually no sense of smell, all i get is a faint wiff every so often.


----------



## Guest

Autobrite berry blast detailer - i could drink it!!


----------



## benmk6

poorboys ssr1- lemon
auto glym shampoo- pear drops


----------



## bobssignum

Maybe its the colour slightly giving it away but i thought born to be mild smell,s of blackcurrant 
and zymol auto wash also smells of coconut.


----------



## Bratwurst

Stjarnagloss Glass Brightener - Alcohol
Dodo Juice Tarmalade - Oranges
Stjarnagloss Red Sno - Absolutely nothing!


----------



## Bratwurst

Stjarnagloss Silke Detailer - Banana liqueur
Migliore Frutta - Oranges


----------



## Bratwurst

Optimum Car Wax - Sweet cigarettes
Prima Slick - Lemon bathroom cleaner


----------



## Bratwurst

Migliore Forza Clean - Petrol


After that sh** I can't smell any more - maybe an update tomorrow...


----------



## Beau Technique

You been on a sniffing mission today wee grren mini?


----------



## Bratwurst

You damn right I have Mr B :thumb:

Still high :doublesho:lol:


----------



## Beau Technique

:lol:

The ground is down below, you will meet once again in 4 hours.


----------



## mk2glenn

SRP - No idea, just love it anyway


----------



## banarno

Latest update, thanks guys


1Z Gummi Pflege = Lemon
1Z Einszett Perls Shampoo = Lemon
3M Car Wash Soap = Cherry
3M Perfect-It Show Car Paste Wax = Vanilla
3M Vinyl and Leather Restorer = Citrus
303 Fabric Protector = Marzipan 
Adam's Detail Spray = Strawberry Bubblegum
Autobright Topline Paint Cleanser = Bubblegum
Autobrite Addiction Wax = Banana 
Autobrite Cherry Glaze Car Polish = Cherry
Autobrite Very Cherry Wheel Cleaner = Cherry
Autoglym Aqua wax = Banana
Autoglym Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner = Pear Drops/Lime 
Autoglym Vinyl & Rubber Care = Lemon
Autosmart Blast Cool = Aftershave/Toilet Duck
Autosmart Reglaze = Bubble Gum
Autosmart Rubber And Plastic Dressing = Orange 
Autosmart WAX = Toffee
Autobrite Brite Gel = Marzipan 
Autobrite Cherry Deoderiser = Cherry
Bilt-Hamber Auto-Balm = Petrol
Black Magic Express Spray Wax = Cherry
Britemax #1 Pure Cut = Cherry
Britemax #3 Perfect Prep = Juicy Fruit
Britemax #4 Black Max Glaze = Solvents
Britemax #5 Extreme Elements Sealant = Solvents
Britemax #6P Max Shine Liquid Wax = Solvents
Britemax #6S Spray & Shine = Apple
Britemax Clean Max = Grape
Britemax Grime Out = Cherry
Britemax Interior Cleaner = Fresh
Britemax Leather Max = Leather
Britemax Rubber Max = Cherry
Chemical Guys 50/50 paste wax = Crayons/Chalk
Chemical Guys Celeste Dettaglio = Vanilla 
Chemical Guys Diablo = Juicy Fruit Chewing Gum
Chemical Guys Extreme Shine = Fly killer 
Chemical Guys Ez-Creme Glaze = Bubble Gum 
Chemical Guys Ezyme = Orange/Mango
Chemical Guys Glossworkz = Watermelon
Chemical Guys Go Green Waterless Wash = Coconut Milk
Chemical Guys Maxi Suds 2 = Marzipan
Chemical Guys Petes 53 = Pina Colada
Chemical Guys Polishing Pad Conditioner = Strawberry/Lemon/Cough Mixture
Chemical Guys Pro Detailer = Watermelon/Bubblegum 
Chemical Guys Speedwipe = Strawberry
Chemical Guys Stripper Scent = Fake Tan/Perfume
Chemical Guys Strong Wash (Bug Bugger) = Strong Solvent
Chemical Guys Supreme Wash and Wax = Berries
Chemical Guys Wheel Guard = Orange
Chemical Guys Wet Mirror Finish = Bubble Gum/Sherbet
Chemical Guys XXX Hard Core Paste Wax = Suntan Lotion
Clearkote Carnauba Moose Wax = Solvents 
Clearkote Quikshine = Lemon/Lime 
ClearKote Red Moose Machine Glaze = Petrol 
Collinite = Coconut/Solvents
Dodo Juice Austintacious = Sherbet
Dodo Juice Banana Armour = Banana
Dodo Juice Born To Be Mild = Herbal Essences Shampoo 
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet = Blueberry
Dodo Juice Born Slippy = Orange
Dodo juice DoubleWax = Spearmint/Peppermint
Dodo Juice Hard Candy = Pick n Mix 
Dodo Juice Lime Prime = Lime
Dodo Juice Lime Prime Lite = Lime
Dodo Juice Need for Speed = Peach/Hair Shampoo 
Dodo Juice Orange Crush = Orange
Dodo Juice Purple Haze = Lavender 
Dodo Juice Purple Haze Pro = Liquorice
Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub = Watermelon
Dodo Juice Red Mist = Pineapple/Tropical
Dodo Juice/Rubbish Boy's Juiced Edition = Pineapple 
Dodo Juice Sour Power = Apple
Dodo Juice Tarmalade = Orange
Dodo Juice Time To Dry = Banana 
Duragloss 901 Car Wash Concentrate = Cherry
Duragloss 921 Fast Clean And Shine = Coconut
Duragloss 951 Aquawax = Coconut
Finish Kare #425 Extra Slick Final Body Shine = Bubble Gum/Root Beer
Gtechniq C3 = Citrus/marzipan
Heritage Wax = Solvents
Lusso Oro = Pina Colada
Meguiars #4 Heavy-Cut Cleaner = Pear Drops
Meguiars #7 Show Car Glaze = Banana 
Meguiars #16 Paste Wax = Crayons
Meguiars #26 = Pina Colada/Pineapple
Meguiars #80 Speed Glaze = Pear Drops
Meguairs #83 Dual Action Cleaner Polish = Marzipan
Meguiars #135 Synthetic Spray Detailer = Lemon
Meguiars ColorX = Head & Shoulders Hair Shampoo 
Meguiars Deep Crystal System Carnauba Wax = Banana 
Meguiars Endurance Tyre Gel = Grape
Meguiar's Gold Class Shampoo = Palmolive Hand Wash 
Meguiars Glass Cleaner = Grapes
Meguiars Hyper Dressing = PVA Glue 
Meguiars Last Touch = Coconut
Meguiars Metal Polish = Cinnamon
Meguiars NXT Quick Detailer = Strawberries 
Meguiars Supreme Shine Protectant = Coconut
Meguiars X-Press Liquid Wax = Banana
Migliore Forza Clean = Petrol
Migliore Frutta = Orange 
Migliore Primo = Orange
Migliore Wheel wax = Lemon
Mothers California Gold Car Wash Shampoo = Banana Bubblegum
Mothers California Gold Pre-Wax Cleaner = Wine
Mothers California Gold Pure Carnauba Wax = Banana Bubblegum 
Mothers California Gold Showtime Instant Detailer = Cinnamon
Mothers California Gold Scratch Remover = crayons
Mothers Reflections Advanced Car Wax = Aftershave
Optimum Car Wax = Coconut
Optimum Instant Detailer = Vanilla 
Pinnacle Souveran = Artificial Banana
Poorboys Black Hole = Blueberry Bubble Gum/Grape
Poorboys EX-P = Coconut
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax Blue = Bubble Gum 
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax White = Ice Cream
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax Red = Strawberry
Poorboys Natural Look Dressing = Marzipan
Poorboys Quick Detailer PLUS = Berry
Poorboys S SR1 = Lemon
Poorboys Super Swirl Remover SSR2.5 = Bubble Gum 
Poorboys Wheel Sealent = Watermelon/Ice Cream
Poorboys White Diamond = Toffee
Prima Hydro = Apples
Prima Slick = Lemon
Raceglaze 42 = Crayons
Raceglaze 55 = Fruity/Strawberry
Rubbish Boy's Original Edition = Lemon
Scholl Concepts S17+ = Grape
Scholl Concepts W09+ = Peach/Mango
Serious Performance Paint Cleanser = Terpentine
Serious Performance Polymer Super Sealant = Terpentine 
Serious Performance Quick Detailer = Fruity
Smartwax Rim Wax = Bubble Gum
Smartwax Smartdetail = Cherry 
Sonax Gloss Shampoo = Orange/Lemon
Sonax Premium Class Carnauba care = Vanilla
Sonax Xtreme Spray & Clay = Lemon
Sonus Tire & Bumper Gel = Coconut
Sonus SFX2 = Coconut 
Stjärnagloss Clay Lube = Juicy Fruit Chewing Gum
Stjärnagloss Glass Brightener = Alcohol
Stjärnagloss Silke Detailer = Banana Daiquiri
Swissvax Autobahn = Passion Fruit
Swissvax Car Bath = Coconut
Swissvax Cleaner fluid = Chalk 
Swissvax Crystal Rock = Passion Fruit
Swissvax Best Of Show = Passion Fruit
Swissvax Onyx = Passion fruit
Swissvax Penu = Pineapple/Passionfruit
Swissvax Saphir = Passion Fruit 
Swissvax Wood Polish = Cinnamon/Burned Wood
Turtle Wax Liquid Ice = Johnsons Baby Oil 
Valentine's Concours = Vanilla 
Valentine's Road 'n Track = Vanilla
Victoria Chaos = Crayons 
Victoria Concours wax = Strawberry
Victoria Mayhem = Crayons
Victoria Yellow Collectors wax = Crayons
Werkstat Carnuba Glos = Coconut
Werkstat Carnuba Jett = Coconut 
WheelWax = Butter & Pineapple 
Wolfgang Autobathe = Strawberry
Wolfgang Deep Gloss Sealant = Strawberry
Zaino Z7 = Bubblegum/Juicy Fruit
Zaino Z8 = Apricots/Cognac
Zaino Z10 = Leather
Zymol Auto Wash = Coconut
Zymol Cleaner Wax = Coconut
Zymol Clear = lemon/Detol
Zymol Carbon = Coconut
Zymol Concours = Cinnamon
Zymol Destiny = Almonds/Marzipan
Zymol Field Glaze = Coconut
Zymol Glasur = Coconut 
Zymol HD Cleanse = Chocolate
Zymol Royale = Butter
Zymol Vintage = Lime


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Migliore Endurance Spray = Orange


----------



## Bratwurst

Zaino Z6 - Berries and marzipan
Chemical Guys G6 - Fruity rubber!
Chemical Guys Blacklight - Swizzel sticks / sherbet
IronX - A landfill site consisting entirely of rotten eggs
IronX Soap Gel - A skip filled with rotten eggs


----------



## Posambique

Carlack68 Shampoo - Fairy
Zaino Z-2 Pro - Cherry
Zaino Z-6 - Cherry


----------



## Leodhasach

wee_green_mini said:


> IronX - A landfill site consisting entirely of rotten eggs
> IronX Soap Gel - A skip filled with rotten eggs


:lol::thumb:


----------



## paddyirishman

Naviwax Ultimate - Fire lighters


----------



## Posambique

Swissvax Autobahn - Caramel 

How does someone think it smells like Passion fruit? :doublesho


----------



## chrisw87

Chemical Guys green clean APC - Aniseed and Iodine


----------



## banarno

Just updated;



1Z Gummi Pflege = Lemon
1Z Einszett Perls Shampoo = Lemon
3M Car Wash Soap = Cherry
3M Perfect-It Show Car Paste Wax = Vanilla
3M Vinyl and Leather Restorer = Citrus
303 Fabric Protector = Marzipan 
Adam's Detail Spray = Strawberry Bubblegum
AutoBright AB Carnauba Paste Wax = Solvents/Beeswax
AutoBright Glacier Glaze = Bubblegum
AutoBright Purple Haze Glaze = Fruit/Liquorish
AutoBright Super Slick Pro = Wrigleys Juicy Fruit Gum
AutoBright Topline Paint Cleanser = Bubblegum
Autobrite Addiction Wax = Banana 
Autobrite Cherry Glaze Car Polish = Cherry
Autobrite Very Cherry Wheel Cleaner = Cherry
Autoglym Aqua wax = Banana
Autoglym Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner = Pear Drops/Lime 
Autoglym Vinyl & Rubber Care = Lemon
Autosmart Blast Cool = Aftershave/Toilet Duck
Autosmart G101 = Faint Lemon
Autosmart Reglaze = Bubble Gum
Autosmart Rubber And Plastic Dressing = Orange 
Autosmart WAX = Toffee
Autobrite Brite Gel = Marzipan 
Autobrite Cherry Deoderiser = Cherry
Bilt-Hamber Auto-Balm = Petrol
Black Magic Express Spray Wax = Cherry
Britemax #1 Pure Cut = Cherry
Britemax #3 Perfect Prep = Juicy Fruit
Britemax #4 Black Max Glaze = Solvents
Britemax #5 Extreme Elements Sealant = Solvents
Britemax #6P Max Shine Liquid Wax = Solvents
Britemax #6S Spray & Shine = Apple
Britemax Clean Max = Grape
Britemax Grime Out = Cherry
Britemax Interior Cleaner = Fresh
Britemax Leather Max = Leather
Britemax Rubber Max = Cherry
Carlack 68 Shampoo = Fairy Liquid
Chemical Guys 50/50 paste wax = Crayons/Chalk
Chemical Guys Blacklight = Sherbet
Chemical Guys Celeste Dettaglio = Vanilla 
Chemical Guys Diablo = Juicy Fruit Chewing Gum
Chemical Guys Extreme Shine = Fly killer 
Chemical Guys Ez-Creme Glaze = Bubble Gum 
Chemical Guys Ezyme = Orange/Mango
Chemical Guys G6 = Fruity 
Chemical Guys Glossworkz = Watermelon
Chemical Guys Go Green Waterless Wash = Coconut Milk
Chemical Guys Green Clean APC = Aniseed 
Chemical Guys Maxi Suds 2 = Marzipan
Chemical Guys Petes 53 = Pina Colada
Chemical Guys Polishing Pad Conditioner = Strawberry/Lemon/Cough Mixture
Chemical Guys Pro Detailer = Watermelon/Bubblegum 
Chemical Guys Speedwipe = Strawberry
Chemical Guys Stripper Scent = Fake Tan/Perfume
Chemical Guys Strong Wash (Bug Bugger) = Strong Solvent
Chemical Guys Supreme Wash and Wax = Berries
Chemical Guys Wheel Guard = Orange
Chemical Guys Wet Mirror Finish = Bubble Gum/Sherbet
Chemical Guys XXX Hard Core Paste Wax = Suntan Lotion
Clearkote Carnauba Moose Wax = Solvents 
Clearkote Quikshine = Lemon/Lime 
ClearKote Red Moose Machine Glaze = Petrol 
Collinite = Coconut/Solvents
Dodo Juice Austintacious = Sherbet
Dodo Juice Banana Armour = Banana
Dodo Juice Born To Be Mild = Herbal Essences Shampoo 
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet = Blueberry
Dodo Juice Born Slippy = Orange
Dodo juice DoubleWax = Spearmint/Peppermint
Dodo Juice Hard Candy = Pick n Mix 
Dodo Juice Lime Prime = Lime
Dodo Juice Lime Prime Lite = Lime
Dodo Juice Need for Speed = Peach/Hair Shampoo 
Dodo Juice Orange Crush = Orange
Dodo Juice Purple Haze = Lavender 
Dodo Juice Purple Haze Pro = Liquorice
Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub = Watermelon
Dodo Juice Red Mist = Pineapple/Tropical
Dodo Juice/Rubbish Boy's Juiced Edition = Pineapple 
Dodo Juice Sour Power = Apple
Dodo Juice Tarmalade = Orange
Dodo Juice Time To Dry = Banana 
Duragloss 901 Car Wash Concentrate = Cherry
Duragloss 921 Fast Clean And Shine = Coconut
Duragloss 951 Aquawax = Coconut
Finish Kare #425 Extra Slick Final Body Shine = Bubble Gum/Root Beer
Gtechniq C3 = Citrus/marzipan
Heritage Wax = Solvents
Lusso Oro = Pina Colada
Meguiars #4 Heavy-Cut Cleaner = Pear Drops
Meguiars #7 Show Car Glaze = Banana 
Meguiars #16 Paste Wax = Crayons
Meguiars #26 = Pina Colada/Pineapple
Meguiars #80 Speed Glaze = Pear Drops
Meguairs #83 Dual Action Cleaner Polish = Marzipan
Meguiars #135 Synthetic Spray Detailer = Lemon
Meguiars ColorX = Head & Shoulders Hair Shampoo 
Meguiars Deep Crystal System Carnauba Wax = Banana 
Meguiars Endurance Tyre Gel = Grape
Meguiar's Gold Class Shampoo = Palmolive Hand Wash 
Meguiars Glass Cleaner = Grapes/TCP/Marzipan
Meguiars Hyper Dressing = PVA Glue 
Meguiars Last Touch = Coconut
Meguiars Metal Polish = Cinnamon
Meguiars NXT Quick Detailer = Strawberries
Meguiars Super Degreaser = TCP
Meguiars Supreme Shine Protectant = Coconut
Meguiars Wheel Brightner = Marzipan
Meguiars X-Press Liquid Wax = Banana
Migliore Endurance Spray = Orange 
Migliore Forza Clean = Petrol
Migliore Frutta = Orange 
Migliore Primo = Orange
Migliore Wheel wax = Lemon
Mothers California Gold Car Wash Shampoo = Banana Bubblegum
Mothers California Gold Pre-Wax Cleaner = Wine
Mothers California Gold Pure Carnauba Wax = Banana Bubblegum 
Mothers California Gold Showtime Instant Detailer = Cinnamon
Mothers California Gold Scratch Remover = crayons
Mothers Reflections Advanced Car Wax = Aftershave
Optimum Car Wax = Coconut
Optimum Instant Detailer = Vanilla 
Pinnacle Souveran = Artificial Banana
Poorboys Black Hole = Blueberry Bubble Gum/Grape
Poorboys EX-P = Coconut
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax Blue = Bubble Gum 
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax White = Ice Cream
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax Red = Strawberry
Poorboys Natural Look Dressing = Marzipan
Poorboys Quick Detailer PLUS = Berry
Poorboys S SR1 = Lemon
Poorboys Super Swirl Remover SSR2.5 = Bubble Gum 
Poorboys Wheel Sealent = Watermelon/Ice Cream
Poorboys White Diamond = Toffee
Prima Hydro = Apples
Prima Slick = Lemon
Raceglaze 42 = Crayons
Raceglaze 55 = Fruity/Strawberry
Rubbish Boy's Original Edition = Lemon
Scholl Concepts S17+ = Grape
Scholl Concepts W09+ = Peach/Mango
Serious Performance Paint Cleanser = Terpentine
Serious Performance Polymer Super Sealant = Terpentine 
Serious Performance Quick Detailer = Fruity
Smartwax Rim Wax = Bubble Gum
Smartwax Smartdetail = Cherry 
Sonax Gloss Shampoo = Orange/Lemon
Sonax Premium Class Carnauba care = Vanilla
Sonax Xtreme Spray & Clay = Lemon
Sonus Tire & Bumper Gel = Coconut
Sonus SFX2 = Coconut 
Stjärnagloss Clay Lube = Juicy Fruit Chewing Gum
Stjärnagloss Glass Brightener = Alcohol
Stjärnagloss Silke Detailer = Banana Daiquiri
Swissvax Autobahn = Caramel/Passion Fruit
Swissvax Car Bath = Coconut
Swissvax Cleaner fluid = Chalk 
Swissvax Crystal Rock = Passion Fruit
Swissvax Best Of Show = Passion Fruit
Swissvax Onyx = Passion fruit
Swissvax Penu = Pineapple/Passionfruit
Swissvax Saphir = Passion Fruit 
Swissvax Wood Polish = Cinnamon/Burned Wood
Turtle Wax Liquid Ice = Johnsons Baby Oil
Valetpro Heavy Duty Extraction Cleaner = Lemon/Citrus
Valentine's Concours = Vanilla 
Valentine's Road 'n Track = Vanilla
Victoria Chaos = Crayons 
Victoria Concours wax = Strawberry
Victoria Mayhem = Crayons
Victoria Yellow Collectors wax = Crayons
Werkstat Carnuba Glos = Coconut
Werkstat Carnuba Jett = Coconut 
WheelWax = Butter & Pineapple 
Wolfgang Autobathe = Strawberry
Wolfgang Deep Gloss Sealant = Strawberry
Zaino Z-2 Pro = Cherry
Zaino Z6 = Cherry/Berries/Marzipan
Zaino Z7 = Bubblegum/Juicy Fruit
Zaino Z8 = Apricots/Cognac
Zaino Z10 = Leather
Zymol Auto Wash = Coconut
Zymol Cleaner Wax = Coconut
Zymol Clear = lemon/Detol
Zymol Carbon = Coconut
Zymol Concours = Cinnamon
Zymol Destiny = Almonds/Marzipan
Zymol Field Glaze = Coconut
Zymol Glasur = Coconut 
Zymol HD Cleanse = Chocolate
Zymol Royale = Butter
Zymol Vintage = Lime


----------



## wadoryu

1Z Gummi Pflege = Lemon
1Z Einszett Perls Shampoo = Lemon
3M Car Wash Soap = Cherry
3M Perfect-It Show Car Paste Wax = Vanilla
3M Vinyl and Leather Restorer = Citrus
303 Fabric Protector = Marzipan 
Adam's Detail Spray = Strawberry Bubblegum
AutoBright AB Carnauba Paste Wax = Solvents/Beeswax
AutoBright Glacier Glaze = Bubblegum
AutoBright Purple Haze Glaze = Fruit/Liquorish
AutoBright Super Slick Pro = Wrigleys Juicy Fruit Gum
AutoBright Topline Paint Cleanser = Bubblegum
Autobrite Addiction Wax = Banana 
Autobrite Cherry Glaze Car Polish = Cherry
Autobrite Very Cherry Wheel Cleaner = Cherry
Autoglym Aqua wax = Banana
Autoglym Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner = Pear Drops/Lime 
Autoglym Vinyl & Rubber Care = Lemon
Autosmart Blast Cool = Aftershave/Toilet Duck
Autosmart G101 = Faint Lemon
Autosmart Reglaze = Bubble Gum
Autosmart Rubber And Plastic Dressing = Orange 
Autosmart WAX = Toffee
Autobrite Brite Gel = Marzipan 
Autobrite Cherry Deoderiser = Cherry
Bilt-Hamber Auto-Balm = Petrol
Black Magic Express Spray Wax = Cherry
Britemax #1 Pure Cut = Cherry
Britemax #3 Perfect Prep = Juicy Fruit
Britemax #4 Black Max Glaze = Solvents
Britemax #5 Extreme Elements Sealant = Solvents
Britemax #6P Max Shine Liquid Wax = Solvents
Britemax #6S Spray & Shine = Apple
Britemax Clean Max = Grape
Britemax Grime Out = Cherry
Britemax Interior Cleaner = Fresh
Britemax Leather Max = Leather
Britemax Rubber Max = Cherry
Carlack 68 Shampoo = Fairy Liquid
Chemical Guys 50/50 paste wax = Crayons/Chalk
Chemical Guys Blacklight = Sherbet
Chemical Guys Celeste Dettaglio = Vanilla 
Chemical Guys Diablo = Juicy Fruit Chewing Gum
Chemical Guys Extreme Shine = Fly killer 
Chemical Guys Ez-Creme Glaze = Bubble Gum 
Chemical Guys Ezyme = Orange/Mango
Chemical Guys G6 = Fruity 
Chemical Guys Glossworkz = Watermelon
Chemical Guys Go Green Waterless Wash = Coconut Milk
Chemical Guys Green Clean APC = Aniseed 
Chemical Guys Maxi Suds 2 = Marzipan
Chemical Guys Petes 53 = Pina Colada
Chemical Guys Polishing Pad Conditioner = Strawberry/Lemon/Cough Mixture
Chemical Guys Pro Detailer = Watermelon/Bubblegum 
Chemical Guys Speedwipe = Strawberry
Chemical Guys Stripper Scent = Fake Tan/Perfume
Chemical Guys Strong Wash (Bug Bugger) = Strong Solvent
Chemical Guys Supreme Wash and Wax = Berries
Chemical Guys Wheel Guard = Orange
Chemical Guys Wet Mirror Finish = Bubble Gum/Sherbet
Chemical Guys XXX Hard Core Paste Wax = Suntan Lotion
Clearkote Carnauba Moose Wax = Solvents 
Clearkote Quikshine = Lemon/Lime 
ClearKote Red Moose Machine Glaze = Petrol 
Collinite = Coconut/Solvents
Dodo Juice Austintacious = Sherbet
Dodo Juice Banana Armour = Banana
Dodo Juice Born To Be Mild = Herbal Essences Shampoo 
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet = Blueberry
Dodo Juice Born Slippy = Orange
Dodo juice DoubleWax = Spearmint/Peppermint
Dodo Juice Hard Candy = Pick n Mix 
Dodo Juice Lime Prime = Lime
Dodo Juice Lime Prime Lite = Lime
Dodo Juice Need for Speed = Peach/Hair Shampoo 
Dodo Juice Orange Crush = Orange
Dodo Juice Purple Haze = Lavender 
Dodo Juice Purple Haze Pro = Liquorice
Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub = Watermelon
Dodo Juice Red Mist = Pineapple/Tropical
Dodo Juice/Rubbish Boy's Juiced Edition = Pineapple 
Dodo Juice Sour Power = Apple
Dodo Juice Tarmalade = Orange
Dodo Juice Time To Dry = Banana 
Duragloss 901 Car Wash Concentrate = Cherry
Duragloss 921 Fast Clean And Shine = Coconut
Duragloss 951 Aquawax = Coconut
Finish Kare #425 Extra Slick Final Body Shine = Bubble Gum/Root Beer
Gtechniq C3 = Citrus/marzipan
Heritage Wax = Solvents
Lusso Oro = Pina Colada
Meguiars #4 Heavy-Cut Cleaner = Pear Drops
Meguiars #7 Show Car Glaze = Banana 
Meguiars #16 Paste Wax = Crayons
Meguiars #26 = Pina Colada/Pineapple
Meguiars #80 Speed Glaze = Pear Drops
Meguairs #83 Dual Action Cleaner Polish = Marzipan
Meguiars #135 Synthetic Spray Detailer = Lemon
Meguiars ColorX = Head & Shoulders Hair Shampoo 
Meguiars Deep Crystal System Carnauba Wax = Banana 
Meguiars Endurance Tyre Gel = Grape
Meguiar's Gold Class Shampoo = Palmolive Hand Wash 
Meguiars Glass Cleaner = Grapes/TCP/Marzipan
Meguiars Hyper Dressing = PVA Glue 
Meguiars Last Touch = Coconut
Meguiars Metal Polish = Cinnamon
Meguiars NXT Quick Detailer = Strawberries
Meguiars Super Degreaser = TCP
Meguiars Supreme Shine Protectant = Coconut
Meguiars Wheel Brightner = Marzipan
Meguiars X-Press Liquid Wax = Banana
Migliore Endurance Spray = Orange 
Migliore Forza Clean = Petrol
Migliore Frutta = Orange 
Migliore Primo = Orange
Migliore Wheel wax = Lemon
Mothers California Gold Car Wash Shampoo = Banana Bubblegum
Mothers California Gold Pre-Wax Cleaner = Wine
Mothers California Gold Pure Carnauba Wax = Banana Bubblegum 
Mothers California Gold Showtime Instant Detailer = Cinnamon
Mothers California Gold Scratch Remover = crayons
Mothers Reflections Advanced Car Wax = Aftershave
Optimum Car Wax = Coconut
Optimum Instant Detailer = Vanilla 
Pinnacle Souveran = Artificial Banana
Poorboys Black Hole = Blueberry Bubble Gum/Grape
Poorboys EX-P = Coconut
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax Blue = Bubble Gum 
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax White = Ice Cream
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax Red = Strawberry
Poorboys Natural Look Dressing = Marzipan
Poorboys Quick Detailer PLUS = Berry
Poorboys S SR1 = Lemon
Poorboys Super Swirl Remover SSR2.5 = Bubble Gum 
Poorboys Wheel Sealent = Watermelon/Ice Cream
Poorboys White Diamond = Toffee
Prima Hydro = Apples
Prima Slick = Lemon
Raceglaze 42 = Crayons
Raceglaze 55 = Fruity/Strawberry
Rubbish Boy's Original Edition = Lemon
Scholl Concepts S17+ = Grape
Scholl Concepts W09+ = Peach/Mango
Serious Performance Paint Cleanser = Terpentine
Serious Performance Polymer Super Sealant = Terpentine 
Serious Performance Quick Detailer = Fruity
Smartwax Rim Wax = Bubble Gum
Smartwax Smartdetail = Cherry 
Sonax Gloss Shampoo = Orange/Lemon
Sonax Premium Class Carnauba care = Vanilla
Sonax Xtreme Spray & Clay = Lemon
Sonus Tire & Bumper Gel = Coconut
Sonus SFX2 = Coconut 
Stjärnagloss Clay Lube = Juicy Fruit Chewing Gum
Stjärnagloss Glass Brightener = Alcohol
Stjärnagloss Silke Detailer = Banana Daiquiri
Swissvax Autobahn = Caramel/Passion Fruit
Swissvax Car Bath = Coconut
Swissvax Cleaner fluid = Chalk 
Swissvax Crystal Rock = Passion Fruit
Swissvax Best Of Show = Passion Fruit
Swissvax Onyx = Passion fruit
Swissvax Penu = Pineapple/Passionfruit
Swissvax Saphir = Passion Fruit 
Swissvax Wood Polish = Cinnamon/Burned Wood
Turtle Wax Liquid Ice = Johnsons Baby Oil
Valetpro Heavy Duty Extraction Cleaner = Lemon/Citrus
Valetpro Bilberry = Bilberry
Valentine's Concours = Vanilla 
Valentine's Road 'n Track = Vanilla
Victoria Chaos = Crayons 
Victoria Concours wax = Strawberry
Victoria Mayhem = Crayons
Victoria Yellow Collectors wax = Crayons
Werkstat Carnuba Glos = Coconut
Werkstat Carnuba Jett = Coconut 
WheelWax = Butter & Pineapple 
Wolfgang Autobathe = Strawberry
Wolfgang Deep Gloss Sealant = Strawberry
Zaino Z-2 Pro = Cherry
Zaino Z6 = Cherry/Berries/Marzipan
Zaino Z7 = Bubblegum/Juicy Fruit
Zaino Z8 = Apricots/Cognac
Zaino Z10 = Leather
Zymol Auto Wash = Coconut
Zymol Cleaner Wax = Coconut
Zymol Clear = lemon/Detol
Zymol Carbon = Coconut
Zymol Concours = Cinnamon
Zymol Destiny = Almonds/Marzipan
Zymol Field Glaze = Coconut
Zymol Glasur = Coconut 
Zymol HD Cleanse = Chocolate
Zymol Royale = Butter
Zymol Vintage = Lime


----------



## HARPO

llama cleaner said:


> t cut = fish?


I was gonna say "stale young cat" hehe :doublesho


----------



## Bel

I can't believe nobody's said "ONR = Absolut Kurant"! Or Ribena for the tee-totallers.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Chemical Guys Black Light = Bubble Gum


----------



## black_civic_si

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Chemical Guys Black Light = Bubble Gum


Just use it over the weekend, then my girl friend walk over and ask me what you chewing. I was like wtf & lol


----------



## Jai

PB Natty's Blue = Bubblegum
PB Wheel Sealant = Watermelon
PB Natural Look = Marzipan
PB Black Hole = Not sure, recognise the smell and it's nice!
Chemical Guys Hybrid V7 = Oranges
Dodo Juice Lime Prime = Erm....Strawberries? Only kidding, but that's an obvious one!
Dodo Juice Red Mist = Strawberries?
Dodo Juice BTBM = Dunno, but I like it!
Dodo Juice Purple Haze = Lavender
Dodo Juice Supernatural Wax = Woody (And no, its not in the wooden pot!)
Meguiars Endurance Tire Gel = Blackcurrant
Highstyle = Shoe polish
Zymol Shampoo = Coconut


----------



## banarno

Any more to add guys?


1Z Gummi Pflege = Lemon
1Z Einszett Perls Shampoo = Lemon
3M Car Wash Soap = Cherry
3M Perfect-It Show Car Paste Wax = Vanilla
3M Vinyl and Leather Restorer = Citrus
303 Fabric Protector = Marzipan 
Adam's Detail Spray = Strawberry Bubblegum
AutoBright AB Carnauba Paste Wax = Solvents/Beeswax
AutoBright Glacier Glaze = Bubblegum
AutoBright Purple Haze Glaze = Fruit/Liquorish
AutoBright Super Slick Pro = Wrigleys Juicy Fruit Gum
AutoBright Topline Paint Cleanser = Bubblegum
Autobrite Addiction Wax = Banana 
Autobrite Cherry Glaze Car Polish = Cherry
Autobrite Very Cherry Wheel Cleaner = Cherry
Autoglym Aqua wax = Banana
Autoglym Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner = Pear Drops/Lime 
Autoglym Vinyl & Rubber Care = Lemon
Autosmart Blast Cool = Aftershave/Toilet Duck
Autosmart G101 = Faint Lemon
Autosmart Reglaze = Bubble Gum
Autosmart Rubber And Plastic Dressing = Orange 
Autosmart WAX = Toffee
Autobrite Brite Gel = Marzipan 
Autobrite Cherry Deoderiser = Cherry
Bilt-Hamber Auto-Balm = Petrol
Black Magic Express Spray Wax = Cherry
Britemax #1 Pure Cut = Cherry
Britemax #3 Perfect Prep = Juicy Fruit
Britemax #4 Black Max Glaze = Solvents
Britemax #5 Extreme Elements Sealant = Solvents
Britemax #6P Max Shine Liquid Wax = Solvents
Britemax #6S Spray & Shine = Apple
Britemax Clean Max = Grape
Britemax Grime Out = Cherry
Britemax Interior Cleaner = Fresh
Britemax Leather Max = Leather
Britemax Rubber Max = Cherry
Carlack 68 Shampoo = Fairy Liquid
Chemical Guys 50/50 paste wax = Crayons/Chalk
Chemical Guys Blacklight = Bubble Gum/Sherbet
Chemical Guys Celeste Dettaglio = Vanilla 
Chemical Guys Diablo = Juicy Fruit Chewing Gum
Chemical Guys Extreme Shine = Fly killer 
Chemical Guys Ez-Creme Glaze = Bubble Gum 
Chemical Guys Ezyme = Orange/Mango
Chemical Guys Hybrid V7 = Oranges
Chemical Guys G6 = Fruity 
Chemical Guys Glossworkz = Watermelon
Chemical Guys Go Green Waterless Wash = Coconut Milk
Chemical Guys Green Clean APC = Aniseed 
Chemical Guys Maxi Suds 2 = Marzipan
Chemical Guys Petes 53 = Pina Colada
Chemical Guys Polishing Pad Conditioner = Strawberry/Lemon/Cough Mixture
Chemical Guys Pro Detailer = Watermelon/Bubblegum 
Chemical Guys Speedwipe = Strawberry
Chemical Guys Stripper Scent = Fake Tan/Perfume
Chemical Guys Strong Wash (Bug Bugger) = Strong Solvent
Chemical Guys Supreme Wash and Wax = Berries
Chemical Guys Wheel Guard = Orange
Chemical Guys Wet Mirror Finish = Bubble Gum/Sherbet
Chemical Guys XXX Hard Core Paste Wax = Suntan Lotion
Clearkote Carnauba Moose Wax = Solvents 
Clearkote Quikshine = Lemon/Lime 
ClearKote Red Moose Machine Glaze = Petrol 
Collinite = Coconut/Solvents
Dodo Juice Austintacious = Sherbet
Dodo Juice Banana Armour = Banana
Dodo Juice Born To Be Mild = Herbal Essences Shampoo 
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet = Blueberry
Dodo Juice Born Slippy = Orange
Dodo juice DoubleWax = Spearmint/Peppermint
Dodo Juice Hard Candy = Pick n Mix 
Dodo Juice Lime Prime = Lime
Dodo Juice Lime Prime Lite = Lime
Dodo Juice Need for Speed = Peach/Hair Shampoo 
Dodo Juice Orange Crush = Orange
Dodo Juice Purple Haze = Lavender 
Dodo Juice Purple Haze Pro = Liquorice
Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub = Watermelon
Dodo Juice Red Mist = Pineapple/Tropical
Dodo Juice/Rubbish Boy's Juiced Edition = Pineapple 
Dodo Juice Sour Power = Apple
Dodo Juice Tarmalade = Orange
Dodo Juice Time To Dry = Banana 
Duragloss 901 Car Wash Concentrate = Cherry
Duragloss 921 Fast Clean And Shine = Coconut
Duragloss 951 Aquawax = Coconut
Finish Kare #425 Extra Slick Final Body Shine = Bubble Gum/Root Beer
Gtechniq C3 = Citrus/marzipan
Heritage Wax = Solvents
Lusso Oro = Pina Colada
Meguiars #4 Heavy-Cut Cleaner = Pear Drops
Meguiars #7 Show Car Glaze = Banana 
Meguiars #16 Paste Wax = Crayons
Meguiars #26 = Pina Colada/Pineapple
Meguiars #80 Speed Glaze = Pear Drops
Meguairs #83 Dual Action Cleaner Polish = Marzipan
Meguiars #135 Synthetic Spray Detailer = Lemon
Meguiars ColorX = Head & Shoulders Hair Shampoo 
Meguiars Deep Crystal System Carnauba Wax = Banana 
Meguiars Endurance Tyre Gel = Grape
Meguiar's Gold Class Shampoo = Palmolive Hand Wash 
Meguiars Glass Cleaner = Grapes/TCP/Marzipan
Meguiars Hyper Dressing = PVA Glue 
Meguiars Last Touch = Coconut
Meguiars Metal Polish = Cinnamon
Meguiars NXT Quick Detailer = Strawberries
Meguiars Super Degreaser = TCP
Meguiars Supreme Shine Protectant = Coconut
Meguiars Wheel Brightner = Marzipan
Meguiars X-Press Liquid Wax = Banana
Migliore Endurance Spray = Orange 
Migliore Forza Clean = Petrol
Migliore Frutta = Orange 
Migliore Primo = Orange
Migliore Wheel wax = Lemon
Mothers California Gold Car Wash Shampoo = Banana Bubblegum
Mothers California Gold Pre-Wax Cleaner = Wine
Mothers California Gold Pure Carnauba Wax = Banana Bubblegum 
Mothers California Gold Showtime Instant Detailer = Cinnamon
Mothers California Gold Scratch Remover = crayons
Mothers Reflections Advanced Car Wax = Aftershave
Optimum Car Wax = Coconut
Optimum Instant Detailer = Vanilla 
Pinnacle Souveran = Artificial Banana
Poorboys Black Hole = Blueberry Bubble Gum/Grape
Poorboys EX-P = Coconut
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax Blue = Bubble Gum 
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax White = Ice Cream
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax Red = Strawberry
Poorboys Natural Look Dressing = Marzipan
Poorboys Quick Detailer PLUS = Berry
Poorboys S SR1 = Lemon
Poorboys Super Swirl Remover SSR2.5 = Bubble Gum 
Poorboys Wheel Sealent = Watermelon/Ice Cream
Poorboys White Diamond = Toffee
Prima Hydro = Apples
Prima Slick = Lemon
Raceglaze 42 = Crayons
Raceglaze 55 = Fruity/Strawberry
Rubbish Boy's Original Edition = Lemon
Scholl Concepts S17+ = Grape
Scholl Concepts W09+ = Peach/Mango
Serious Performance Paint Cleanser = Terpentine
Serious Performance Polymer Super Sealant = Terpentine 
Serious Performance Quick Detailer = Fruity
Smartwax Rim Wax = Bubble Gum
Smartwax Smartdetail = Cherry 
Sonax Gloss Shampoo = Orange/Lemon
Sonax Premium Class Carnauba care = Vanilla
Sonax Xtreme Spray & Clay = Lemon
Sonus Tire & Bumper Gel = Coconut
Sonus SFX2 = Coconut 
Stjärnagloss Clay Lube = Juicy Fruit Chewing Gum
Stjärnagloss Glass Brightener = Alcohol
Stjärnagloss Silke Detailer = Banana Daiquiri
Swissvax Autobahn = Caramel/Passion Fruit
Swissvax Car Bath = Coconut
Swissvax Cleaner fluid = Chalk 
Swissvax Crystal Rock = Passion Fruit
Swissvax Best Of Show = Passion Fruit
Swissvax Onyx = Passion fruit
Swissvax Penu = Pineapple/Passionfruit
Swissvax Saphir = Passion Fruit 
Swissvax Wood Polish = Cinnamon/Burned Wood
Turtle Wax Liquid Ice = Johnsons Baby Oil
Valetpro Heavy Duty Extraction Cleaner = Lemon/Citrus
Valentine's Concours = Vanilla 
Valentine's Road 'n Track = Vanilla
Victoria Chaos = Crayons 
Victoria Concours wax = Strawberry
Victoria Mayhem = Crayons
Victoria Yellow Collectors wax = Crayons
Werkstat Carnuba Glos = Coconut
Werkstat Carnuba Jett = Coconut 
WheelWax = Butter & Pineapple 
Wolfgang Autobathe = Strawberry
Wolfgang Deep Gloss Sealant = Strawberry
Zaino Z-2 Pro = Cherry
Zaino Z6 = Cherry/Berries/Marzipan
Zaino Z7 = Bubblegum/Juicy Fruit
Zaino Z8 = Apricots/Cognac
Zaino Z10 = Leather
Zymol Auto Wash = Coconut
Zymol Cleaner Wax = Coconut
Zymol Clear = lemon/Detol
Zymol Carbon = Coconut
Zymol Concours = Cinnamon
Zymol Destiny = Almonds/Marzipan
Zymol Field Glaze = Coconut
Zymol Glasur = Coconut 
Zymol HD Cleanse = Chocolate
Zymol Royale = Butter
Zymol Vintage = Lime


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Lusso Autobathe = Coconut
Prima Nero = Coconut
Pinnacle Bodywork Shampoo = Coconut 
Migliore Original = Lemon 
RaceGlaze BlackLabel = Pineapple/Tropical


----------



## banarno

Brilliant, thanks mate!


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff

Some more:
Dodo Juice BTBM = I think this faintly smells of berries rather than Herbal Essences 
Sonus Carnauba Spritz = cat turds (really!)
Zaino Z16 = bubblegum
Zymol Detail = Bananas
Zymol Titanium = Watermelon + Coconut (in my view)


----------



## Bristle Hound

Optimum Instant Detailer - Bubble gum :buffer:


----------



## banarno

Quick update;


1Z Gummi Pflege = Lemon
1Z Einszett Perls Shampoo = Lemon
3M Car Wash Soap = Cherry
3M Perfect-It Show Car Paste Wax = Vanilla
3M Vinyl and Leather Restorer = Citrus
303 Fabric Protector = Marzipan 
Adam's Detail Spray = Strawberry Bubblegum
AutoBright AB Carnauba Paste Wax = Solvents/Beeswax
AutoBright Glacier Glaze = Bubblegum
AutoBright Purple Haze Glaze = Fruit/Liquorish
AutoBright Super Slick Pro = Wrigleys Juicy Fruit Gum
AutoBright Topline Paint Cleanser = Bubblegum
Autobrite Addiction Wax = Banana 
Autobrite Cherry Glaze Car Polish = Cherry
Autobrite Very Cherry Wheel Cleaner = Cherry
Autoglym Aqua wax = Banana
Autoglym Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner = Pear Drops/Lime 
Autoglym Vinyl & Rubber Care = Lemon
Autosmart Blast Cool = Aftershave/Toilet Duck
Autosmart G101 = Faint Lemon
Autosmart Reglaze = Bubblegum
Autosmart Rubber And Plastic Dressing = Orange 
Autosmart WAX = Toffee
Autobrite Brite Gel = Marzipan 
Autobrite Cherry Deoderiser = Cherry
Bilt-Hamber Auto-Balm = Petrol
Black Magic Express Spray Wax = Cherry
Britemax #1 Pure Cut = Cherry
Britemax #3 Perfect Prep = Juicy Fruit
Britemax #4 Black Max Glaze = Solvents
Britemax #5 Extreme Elements Sealant = Solvents
Britemax #6P Max Shine Liquid Wax = Solvents
Britemax #6S Spray & Shine = Apple
Britemax Clean Max = Grape
Britemax Grime Out = Cherry
Britemax Interior Cleaner = Fresh
Britemax Leather Max = Leather
Britemax Rubber Max = Cherry
Carlack 68 Shampoo = Fairy Liquid
Chemical Guys 50/50 paste wax = Crayons/Chalk
Chemical Guys Blacklight = Bubblegum/Sherbet
Chemical Guys Blitz Spray Sealant = Coffee
Chemical Guys Celeste Dettaglio = Vanilla 
Chemical Guys Diablo = Juicy Fruit Chewing Gum
Chemical Guys Extreme Shine = Fly killer 
Chemical Guys Ez-Creme Glaze = Bubblegum 
Chemical Guys Ezyme = Orange/Mango
Chemical Guys Hybrid V7 = Oranges
Chemical Guys G6 = Fruity 
Chemical Guys Glossworkz = Watermelon
Chemical Guys Go Green Waterless Wash = Coconut Milk
Chemical Guys Green Clean APC = Aniseed 
Chemical Guys Maxi Suds 2 = Marzipan
Chemical Guys Petes 53 = Pina Colada
Chemical Guys Polishing Pad Conditioner = Strawberry/Lemon/Cough Mixture
Chemical Guys Pro Detailer = Watermelon/Bubblegum 
Chemical Guys Speedwipe = Strawberry
Chemical Guys Stripper Scent = Fake Tan/Perfume
Chemical Guys Strong Wash (Bug Bugger) = Strong Solvent
Chemical Guys Supreme Wash and Wax = Berries
Chemical Guys Wheel Guard = Orange
Chemical Guys Wet Mirror Finish = Bubble Gum/Sherbet
Chemical Guys XXX Hard Core Paste Wax = Suntan Lotion
Clearkote Carnauba Moose Wax = Solvents 
Clearkote Quikshine = Lemon/Lime 
ClearKote Red Moose Machine Glaze = Petrol 
Collinite = Coconut/Solvents
Dodo Juice Austintacious = Sherbet
Dodo Juice Banana Armour = Banana
Dodo Juice Born To Be Mild = Berries/Herbal Essences Shampoo 
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet = Blueberry
Dodo Juice Born Slippy = Orange
Dodo juice DoubleWax = Spearmint/Peppermint
Dodo Juice Hard Candy = Pick n Mix 
Dodo Juice Lime Prime = Lime
Dodo Juice Lime Prime Lite = Lime
Dodo Juice Need for Speed = Peach/Hair Shampoo 
Dodo Juice Orange Crush = Orange
Dodo Juice Purple Haze = Lavender 
Dodo Juice Purple Haze Pro = Liquorice
Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub = Watermelon
Dodo Juice Red Mist = Pineapple/Tropical
Dodo Juice/Rubbish Boy's Juiced Edition = Pineapple 
Dodo Juice Sour Power = Apple
Dodo Juice Tarmalade = Orange
Dodo Juice Time To Dry = Banana 
Duragloss 901 Car Wash Concentrate = Cherry
Duragloss 921 Fast Clean And Shine = Coconut
Duragloss 951 Aquawax = Coconut
Finish Kare #425 Extra Slick Final Body Shine = Bubblegum/Root Beer
Gtechniq C3 = Citrus/marzipan
Heritage Wax = Solvents
Lusso Autobathe = Coconut
Lusso Oro = Pina Colada
Meguiars #4 Heavy-Cut Cleaner = Pear Drops
Meguiars #7 Show Car Glaze = Banana 
Meguiars #16 Paste Wax = Crayons
Meguiars #26 = Pina Colada/Pineapple
Meguiars #80 Speed Glaze = Pear Drops
Meguairs #83 Dual Action Cleaner Polish = Marzipan
Meguiars #135 Synthetic Spray Detailer = Lemon
Meguiars ColorX = Head & Shoulders Hair Shampoo 
Meguiars Deep Crystal System Carnauba Wax = Banana 
Meguiars Endurance Tyre Gel = Grape
Meguiar's Gold Class Shampoo = Palmolive Hand Wash 
Meguiars Glass Cleaner = Grapes/TCP/Marzipan
Meguiars Hyper Dressing = PVA Glue 
Meguiars Last Touch = Coconut
Meguiars Metal Polish = Cinnamon
Meguiars NXT Quick Detailer = Strawberries
Meguiars Super Degreaser = TCP
Meguiars Supreme Shine Protectant = Coconut
Meguiars Wheel Brightner = Marzipan
Meguiars X-Press Liquid Wax = Banana
Migliore Endurance Spray = Orange 
Migliore Forza Clean = Petrol
Migliore Frutta = Orange
Migliore Original = Lemon 
Migliore Primo = Orange
Migliore Wheel wax = Lemon
Mothers California Gold Car Wash Shampoo = Banana Bubblegum
Mothers California Gold Pre-Wax Cleaner = Wine
Mothers California Gold Pure Carnauba Wax = Banana Bubblegum 
Mothers California Gold Showtime Instant Detailer = Cinnamon
Mothers California Gold Scratch Remover = crayons
Mothers Reflections Advanced Car Wax = Aftershave
Optimum Car Wax = Coconut
Optimum Instant Detailer = Bubblegum/Vanilla
Pinnacle Bodywork Shampoo = Coconut 
Pinnacle Souveran = Artificial Banana
Poorboys Black Hole = Blueberry Bubblegum/Grape
Poorboys EX-P = Coconut
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax Blue = Bubblegum 
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax White = Ice Cream
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax Red = Strawberry
Poorboys Natural Look Dressing = Marzipan
Poorboys Professional Polish = Coconut
Poorboys Quick Detailer PLUS = Berry
Poorboys S SR1 = Lemon
Poorboys Super Swirl Remover SSR2.5 = Bubblegum 
Poorboys Wheel Sealent = Watermelon/Ice Cream
Poorboys White Diamond = Toffee
Prima Amigo Glaze = Chocolate 
Prima Hydro = Apples
Prima Nero = Coconut
Prima Slick = Lemon
Raceglaze 42 = Crayons
Raceglaze 55 = Fruity/Strawberry
Raceglaze Black Label = Marzipan/Pineapple
Rubbish Boy's Original Edition = Lemon
Scholl Concepts S17+ = Grape
Scholl Concepts W09+ = Peach/Mango
Serious Performance Paint Cleanser = Terpentine
Serious Performance Polymer Super Sealant = Terpentine 
Serious Performance Quick Detailer = Fruity
Smartwax Rim Wax = Bubblegum
Smartwax Smartdetail = Cherry 
Sonax Gloss Shampoo = Orange/Lemon
Sonax Premium Class Carnauba care = Vanilla
Sonax Xtreme Spray & Clay = Lemon
Sonus Tire & Bumper Gel = Coconut
Sonus SFX2 = Coconut 
Stjärnagloss Clay Lube = Juicy Fruit Chewing Gum
Stjärnagloss Glass Brightener = Alcohol
Stjärnagloss Silke Detailer = Banana Daiquiri
Swissvax Autobahn = Caramel/Passion Fruit
Swissvax Car Bath = Coconut
Swissvax Cleaner fluid = Chalk 
Swissvax Crystal Rock = Passion Fruit
Swissvax Best Of Show = Passion Fruit
Swissvax Onyx = Passion fruit
Swissvax Penu = Pineapple/Passionfruit
Swissvax Saphir = Passion Fruit 
Swissvax Wood Polish = Cinnamon/Burned Wood
Turtle Wax Liquid Ice = Johnsons Baby Oil
Valetpro Heavy Duty Extraction Cleaner = Lemon/Citrus
Valentine's Concours = Vanilla 
Valentine's Road 'n Track = Vanilla
Victoria Chaos = Crayons 
Victoria Concours wax = Strawberry
Victoria Mayhem = Crayons
Victoria Yellow Collectors wax = Crayons
Werkstat Carnuba Glos = Coconut
Werkstat Carnuba Jett = Coconut 
WheelWax = Butter & Pineapple 
Wolfgang Autobathe = Strawberry
Wolfgang Deep Gloss Sealant = Strawberry
Zaino Z-2 Pro = Cherry
Zaino Z6 = Cherry/Berries/Marzipan
Zaino Z7 = Bubblegum/Juicy Fruit
Zaino Z8 = Apricots/Cognac
Zaino Z10 = Leather
Zaino Z16 = Bubblegum
Zymol Auto Wash = Coconut
Zymol Cleaner Wax = Coconut
Zymol Clear = lemon/Detol
Zymol Carbon = Coconut
Zymol Concours = Cinnamon
Zymol Destiny = Almonds/Marzipan
Zymol Detail = Banana
Zymol Field Glaze = Coconut
Zymol Glasur = Coconut 
Zymol HD Cleanse = Chocolate
Zymol Royale = Butter
Zymol Titanium = Watermelon/Coconut 
Zymol Vintage = Lime


----------



## NML

Chemical Guys V7 Hybrid nice and friuty


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid = Bug Spray


----------



## Bel

Slightly OT, but I had a glass of really nice dessert wine the other night. The only problem is that it smelt EXACTLY like BoS... even my wife noticed it. 

Now, much as I like BoS I don't necessarily want to drink the stuff 

That's why I came back to this thread - to see what BoS actually smells like. Passion Fruit, eh? Hmmm....

edit:

Missing from the list is "Optimum No Rinse - blackcurrant"!


----------



## BRUNBERG

pretty much the whole Zaino range and CG stripper scent


----------



## E38_ross

optimum no rinse is like bubble gum i reckon. and born to be mild is listed as peach i believe.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Zaino Z5 Pro - Refresher sweets (are they still around?!)
Poorboys wheel sealant - Juicy Fruit chewing gum


----------



## V987S

Meguiar's endurance gel has a scent of crushed grapes.

Did not taste great, however.


----------



## Chicane

If it hasn't already been mentioned (haven't looked through thread)

CG V7 Hybrid = Vodka & Fresh Orange


----------



## Stezz

Werkstat Satin Prot reminds me of walking into a car body spray booth, it smells like primer.


----------



## retroruss

not totally unpleasant but if you have a good sniff smells like ... 

Autoglym HD WAX = fly spray (areosol fly and wasp killer)


----------



## banarno

Time to ressurect this list me thinks.....

A few more have been added, but if anyone can help out by adding any more, that would be great; 




1Z Gummi Pflege = Lemon
1Z Einszett Perls Shampoo = Lemon
3M Car Wash Soap = Cherry
3M Perfect-It Show Car Paste Wax = Vanilla
3M Vinyl and Leather Restorer = Citrus
303 Fabric Protector = Marzipan 
Adam's Detail Spray = Strawberry Bubblegum
AutoBright AB Carnauba Paste Wax = Solvents/Beeswax
AutoBright Glacier Glaze = Bubblegum
AutoBright Purple Haze Glaze = Fruit/Liquorish
AutoBright Super Slick Pro = Wrigleys Juicy Fruit Gum
AutoBright Topline Paint Cleanser = Bubblegum
Autobrite Addiction Wax = Banana 
Autobrite Cherry Glaze Car Polish = Cherry
Autobrite Distinction = Coconut 
Autobrite Very Cherry Wheel Cleaner = Cherry
Autoglym Aqua wax = Banana
Autoglym Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner = Pear Drops/Lime 
Autoglym Vinyl & Rubber Care = Lemon
Autosmart Blast Cool = Aftershave/Toilet Duck
Autosmart G101 = Faint Lemon
Autosmart Reglaze = Bubblegum
Autosmart Rubber And Plastic Dressing = Orange 
Autosmart WAX = Toffee
Autobrite Brite Gel = Marzipan 
Autobrite Cherry Deoderiser = Cherry
Bilt-Hamber Auto-Balm = Petrol
Black Magic Express Spray Wax = Cherry
Britemax #1 Pure Cut = Cherry
Britemax #3 Perfect Prep = Juicy Fruit
Britemax #4 Black Max Glaze = Solvents
Britemax #5 Extreme Elements Sealant = Solvents
Britemax #6P Max Shine Liquid Wax = Solvents
Britemax #6S Spray & Shine = Apple
Britemax Clean Max = Grape
Britemax Grime Out = Cherry
Britemax Interior Cleaner = Fresh
Britemax Leather Max = Leather
Britemax Rubber Max = Cherry
Carlack 68 Shampoo = Fairy Liquid
Chemical Guys 50/50 paste wax = Crayons/Chalk
Chemical Guys Blacklight = Bubblegum/Sherbet
Chemical Guys Blitz Spray Sealant = Coffee
Chemical Guys Celeste Dettaglio = Vanilla 
Chemical Guys Diablo = Juicy Fruit Chewing Gum
Chemical Guys Extreme Shine = Fly killer 
Chemical Guys Ez-Creme Glaze = Bubblegum 
Chemical Guys Ezyme = Orange/Mango
Chemical Guys Hybrid V7 = Oranges
Chemical Guys G6 = Fruity 
Chemical Guys Glossworkz = Watermelon
Chemical Guys Go Green Waterless Wash = Coconut Milk
Chemical Guys Green Clean APC = Aniseed 
Chemical Guys Maxi Suds 2 = Marzipan
Chemical Guys Petes 53 = Pina Colada
Chemical Guys Polishing Pad Conditioner = Strawberry/Lemon/Cough Mixture
Chemical Guys Pro Detailer = Watermelon/Bubblegum 
Chemical Guys Speedwipe = Strawberry
Chemical Guys Stripper Scent = Fake Tan/Perfume
Chemical Guys Strong Wash (Bug Bugger) = Strong Solvent
Chemical Guys Supreme Wash and Wax = Berries
Chemical Guys V7 = Orange/Fruity
Chemical Guys Wheel Guard = Orange
Chemical Guys Wet Mirror Finish = Bubble Gum/Sherbet
Chemical Guys XXX Hard Core Paste Wax = Suntan Lotion
Clearkote Carnauba Moose Wax = Solvents 
Clearkote Quikshine = Lemon/Lime 
ClearKote Red Moose Machine Glaze = Petrol 
Collinite = Coconut/Solvents
Dodo Juice Austintacious = Sherbet
Dodo Juice Banana Armour = Banana
Dodo Juice Born To Be Mild = Peach 
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet = Blueberry
Dodo Juice Born Slippy = Orange
Dodo juice DoubleWax = Spearmint/Peppermint
Dodo Juice Hard Candy = Pick n Mix 
Dodo Juice Lime Prime = Lime
Dodo Juice Lime Prime Lite = Lime
Dodo Juice Need for Speed = Peach/Hair Shampoo 
Dodo Juice Orange Crush = Orange
Dodo Juice Purple Haze = Lavender 
Dodo Juice Purple Haze Pro = Liquorice
Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub = Watermelon
Dodo Juice Red Mist = Pineapple/Tropical
Dodo Juice/Rubbish Boy's Juiced Edition = Pineapple 
Dodo Juice Sour Power = Apple
Dodo Juice Tarmalade = Orange
Dodo Juice Time To Dry = Banana 
Duragloss 901 Car Wash Concentrate = Cherry
Duragloss 921 Fast Clean And Shine = Coconut
Duragloss 951 Aquawax = Coconut
Finish Kare #425 Extra Slick Final Body Shine = Bubblegum/Root Beer
Gtechniq C3 = Citrus/marzipan
Heritage Wax = Solvents
Lusso Autobathe = Coconut
Lusso Oro = Pina Colada
Meguiars #4 Heavy-Cut Cleaner = Pear Drops
Meguiars #7 Show Car Glaze = Banana 
Meguiars #16 Paste Wax = Crayons
Meguiars #26 = Pina Colada/Pineapple
Meguiars #80 Speed Glaze = Pear Drops
Meguairs #83 Dual Action Cleaner Polish = Marzipan
Meguiars #135 Synthetic Spray Detailer = Lemon
Meguiars ColorX = Head & Shoulders Hair Shampoo 
Meguiars Deep Crystal System Carnauba Wax = Banana 
Meguiars Endurance Tyre Gel = Grape
Meguiar's Gold Class Shampoo = Palmolive Hand Wash 
Meguiars Glass Cleaner = Grapes/TCP/Marzipan
Meguiars Hyper Dressing = PVA Glue 
Meguiars Last Touch = Coconut
Meguiars Metal Polish = Cinnamon
Meguiars NXT Quick Detailer = Strawberries
Meguiars Super Degreaser = TCP
Meguiars Supreme Shine Protectant = Coconut
Meguiars Wheel Brightner = Marzipan
Meguiars X-Press Liquid Wax = Banana
Migliore Endurance Spray = Orange 
Migliore Forza Clean = Petrol
Migliore Frutta = Orange
Migliore Original = Lemon 
Migliore Primo = Orange
Migliore Wheel wax = Lemon
Mothers California Gold Car Wash Shampoo = Banana Bubblegum
Mothers California Gold Pre-Wax Cleaner = Wine
Mothers California Gold Pure Carnauba Wax = Banana Bubblegum 
Mothers California Gold Showtime Instant Detailer = Cinnamon
Mothers California Gold Scratch Remover = crayons
Mothers Reflections Advanced Car Wax = Aftershave
Optimum Car Wax = Coconut
Optimum Instant Detailer = Bubblegum/Vanilla
Optimum No Rinse = Bubblegum
Pinnacle Bodywork Shampoo = Coconut 
Pinnacle Souveran = Artificial Banana
Poorboys Black Hole = Blueberry Bubblegum/Grape
Poorboys EX-P = Coconut
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax Blue = Bubblegum 
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax White = Ice Cream
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax Red = Strawberry
Poorboys Natural Look Dressing = Marzipan
Poorboys Professional Polish = Coconut
Poorboys Quick Detailer PLUS = Berry
Poorboys S SR1 = Lemon
Poorboys Super Swirl Remover SSR2.5 = Bubblegum 
Poorboys Wheel Sealent = Watermelon/Ice Cream
Poorboys White Diamond = Toffee
Prima Amigo Glaze = Chocolate 
Prima Hydro = Apples
Prima Nero = Coconut
Prima Slick = Lemon
Raceglaze 42 = Crayons
Raceglaze 55 = Fruity/Strawberry
Raceglaze Black Label = Marzipan/Pineapple
Rubbish Boy's Original Edition = Lemon
Scholl Concepts S17+ = Grape
Scholl Concepts W09+ = Peach/Mango
Serious Performance Paint Cleanser = Terpentine
Serious Performance Polymer Super Sealant = Terpentine 
Serious Performance Quick Detailer = Fruity
Smartwax Rim Wax = Bubblegum
Smartwax Smartdetail = Cherry 
Sonax Gloss Shampoo = Orange/Lemon
Sonax Premium Class Carnauba care = Vanilla
Sonax Xtreme Spray & Clay = Lemon
Sonus Tire & Bumper Gel = Coconut
Sonus SFX2 = Coconut 
Stjärnagloss Clay Lube = Juicy Fruit Chewing Gum
Stjärnagloss Glass Brightener = Alcohol
Stjärnagloss Silke Detailer = Banana Daiquiri
Swissvax Autobahn = Caramel/Passion Fruit
Swissvax Car Bath = Coconut
Swissvax Cleaner fluid = Chalk 
Swissvax Crystal Rock = Passion Fruit
Swissvax Best Of Show = Passion Fruit
Swissvax Onyx = Passion fruit
Swissvax Penu = Pineapple/Passionfruit
Swissvax Saphir = Passion Fruit 
Swissvax Wood Polish = Cinnamon/Burned Wood
Turtle Wax Liquid Ice = Johnsons Baby Oil
Valetpro Heavy Duty Extraction Cleaner = Lemon/Citrus
Valentine's Concours = Vanilla 
Valentine's Road 'n Track = Vanilla
Victoria Chaos = Crayons 
Victoria Concours wax = Strawberry
Victoria Mayhem = Crayons
Victoria Yellow Collectors wax = Crayons
Werkstat Carnuba Glos = Coconut
Werkstat Carnuba Jett = Coconut 
WheelWax = Butter & Pineapple 
Wolfgang Autobathe = Strawberry
Wolfgang Deep Gloss Sealant = Strawberry
Zaino Z-2 Pro = Cherry
Zaino Z6 = Cherry/Berries/Marzipan
Zaino Z7 = Bubblegum/Juicy Fruit
Zaino Z8 = Apricots/Cognac
Zaino Z10 = Leather
Zaino Z16 = Bubblegum
Zymol Auto Wash = Coconut
Zymol Cleaner Wax = Coconut
Zymol Clear = lemon/Detol
Zymol Carbon = Coconut
Zymol Concours = Cinnamon
Zymol Destiny = Almonds/Marzipan
Zymol Detail = Banana
Zymol Field Glaze = Coconut
Zymol Glasur = Coconut 
Zymol HD Cleanse = Chocolate
Zymol Royale = Butter
Zymol Titanium = Watermelon/Coconut 
Zymol Vintage = Lime


----------



## Guest

thats one hell of a list!!!


----------



## Jack Carter

CG Honeydew Snow Foam - Melon
CG Vanilla Scent - er... Vanilla
CG Natural Shine Dressing - Marzipan
CG Bare Bones - Blackcurrant / Chewing Gum
CG Pad Cleaner - Lemon / Antiseptic
CG Butter Wet Wax - Swizzels Sweets
CG V34 - Swizzels
CG V36 - Swizzels
CG V38 - Swizzels
CG Fabric Clean - Lemon
CG Instawax - Banana
CG Glossworkz - Melon
CG Grime Reaper - Sterile Floor Cleaner
Megs PlastRX - Antiseptic


----------



## Focus st 500

Poorboys natural look dressing= marzipan, except it didn't taste like it! Doh!


----------



## kinnon

iron x smells like eggy hair dye to me lol


----------



## Robbie.M

Z16 smells more like rasperry ripple than bubblegum


----------



## Wilco

Bouncers 22 smells like lemon sorbet.


----------



## Lupostef

kinnon said:


> iron x smells like eggy hair dye to me lol


Iron X- Smells of what I can only imagine Aids would smell like!!


----------



## scratcher

Chemical Guy's New Car Smell - Stuff that's been in the loft for a year or two. Christmas decorations especially.


----------



## jlw41

Lupostef said:


> Iron X- Smells of what I can only imagine Aids would smell like!!


:lol: sums it up really


----------



## nuberlis

Caramba Carnauba Edel Wachs-mango smell

Monello Ibrido- Hazelnut praline smell

Crystal Noir-Shoe polish smell


----------



## Deano

einzett gummi pfledge- sort of cinnamon and vanilla.


----------



## Stephenmoore30

Chemical guys stripper scent - smells like "well a sweaty stripper"


----------



## AaronGTi

Last Touch smells amazing LOL Smells like shagaluf


----------



## georgey2011

Autoglym Ultra Deep Shine smells like Chlorine.aint used that in years but still remember it urgh !

Most of mine have already been done, poorboys black hole smells like grapes! natural look dressing smells like bubblegum as done megs tyre endurance gel etc


----------



## Sparky160

PB wheel sealant is lovely as is AG autofresh. Favourite has to be Muc-Off Ubershine shampoo but, lovely apple smell.


----------



## Tips

Zaino Z-16 is my favourite smelling product - kinda smells like those 1 penny fruit salad chews.

BriteMAX Clean MAX shampoo is my second favourite smelling product, a pleasant grape like top note.


----------



## CleanYourCar

Chemical Guys Citrus Wash is a beauty. Kind of a southern comfort fruity smell to it. Very nice.


----------



## CrazyDave

I have got a fair bit of new kit over the past few weeks. Somthing prompted me to give one of the bottles a sniff and I was pleasantly surprised. Onward I went with new confidence, bottle after bottle of pleasant smells, pad conditioner, Blackfire, IPA even Tardis. All smelled of clean chemical goodness I even liked Tardis.

Then came Poorboy's world natural look dressing. This smelled of almonds and reminded me of mr Kipling's Cakes. I took several good sniffs, delighted at my discovery. Oh I thought, thers one bottle left, I wonder what Iron X smells like? Off with the top and a good sniff... (please insert vomiting smiley)

Ye gods it smells like the devils armpit! I cant wait to find out how it performs but I will be standing upwind!


----------



## yoshi1989

Zymol cleaner wax smells like bubble gum. Doesn't taste like it though. Haha


----------



## -Raven-

I added a few to the list! We have to keep this going!!! 

3M Car Wash Soap = Cherry
Autoglym Vinyl & Rubber Care = Lemon
Autosmart Blast Cool = Aftershave/Toilet Duck
Autosmart Reglaze = Bubble Gum 
Autosmart WAX = Toffee
Autobrite Cherry Deoderiser = Cherry
Britemax #4 Black Max Glaze = Solvents
Britemax #5 Extreme Elements sealant = Solvents
Britemax #6P Max Shine liquid wax = Solvents 
Britemax Leather Conditioner = Leather
CarPro Eraser = Fanta/Orange
CarPro Iron-X = Fart! 
Chemical Guys EZ Creme = Grape
Chemical Guys Ezyme = Orange/Mango
Chemical Guys Glossworkz = Watermelon
Chemical Guys Maxi Suds II = Marzipan 
Chemical Guys Petes 53 = Pina Colada
Chemical Guys Speedwipe = Strawberry
Chemical Guys Strong Wash (Bug Bugger) = Strong Solvent
Chemical Guys Wheel guard = Orange 
Collinite = Coconut/Solvents
Dodo Juice Austintacious = Sherbet
Dodo Juice Banana Armour = Banana
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet = Blueberry
Dodo Juice Born Slippy = Orange
Dodo Juice Lime Prime = Lime
Dodo Juice Orange Crush = Orange
Dodo Juice Purple Haze = Lavender 
Dodo Juice Purple Haze Pro = Chocolate
Dodo Juice Rainforest Rub = Watermelon
Dodo Juice/Rubbish Boy's Juiced Edition = Pineapple 
Dodo Juice Sour Power = Apple
Dodo Juice Time To Dry = Banana
Duragloss 901 = Cherry
Finish Kare #425 Ultra Slick Poly Wipe Detailer = Bubble Gum
Heritage Wax = Solvents
Lusso Oro = Pina Colada
Lusso Auto Bathe = Coconut
Meguiars 16 = Crayons
Meguiars 80 = Pear Drops
Meguiars 83 = Marzipan 
Meguiars Deep Crystal System Carnauba Wax = Banana 
Meguiars Endurance Tyregel = Grape
Meguiars Gold Class Car Wash = Fog Machine Smoke!
Meguiars Last Touch = Coconut
Meguiars Supreme Shine Protectant = Coconut
Migliore Primo = Orange
Migliore Wheel wax = Lemon
Optimum Instant Detailer & Gloss Enhancer = Bubble Gum
P21S Concours = Butter 
Poorboys Black Hole = Blueberry Bubble Gum/Grape
Poorboys EX-P = Coconut
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax Blue = Bubble Gum 
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax White = Ice Cream
Poorboys Natty's Paste Wax Red = Strawberry
Poorboys Natural Look Dressing = Marzipan
Poorboys Quick Detailer PLUS = Berry 
Poorboys Super Swirl Remover SSR2.5 = Bubble Gum 
Poorboys Wheel Sealent = Watermelon/Ice Cream
Prima Amigo = Vanilla Ice Cream
Raceglaze 55 = Fruity/Strawberry
Rubbish Boy's Original Edition = Lemon
Serious Performance Quick Detailer = Fruity
Smartwax Rim Wax = Bubble Gum
Swissvax Car Bath = Coconut 
Swissvax Crystal Rock = Citrus
Swissvax Best Of Show = Passionfruit
Swissvax Reflexus = Passionfruit
ValetPro Citrus Bling = Lemonade
Victoria Concours wax = Strawberry
Wolfgang Autobathe = Strawberry
Wolfgang Deep Gloss Sealant = Strawberry
Wolf's Chemicals Decon Gel Deironizer = Mint 
Würth Aluminium Wheel Cleaner = Vinegar
Zaino Z10 = Leather
Zaino Z8 = Apricots/Cognac
Zymol Carbon = Coconut
Zymol Concours = Aniseed/Cinnamon
Zymol Destiny = Almonds/Battenburg
Zymol Field Glaze = Coconut 
Zymol HD Cleanse = Chocolate
Zymol Royale = Butter
Zymol Vintage = Lime


----------



## Alzak

Auto Finesse Spiritz remind me a bubble chewing gum smell from my childhood ... great smell


----------



## JBirchy

Few others i can think of:

Wolf Chemicals Nano-Bathe - Sweet Apples
Wolf's White Satin - Pears
Dodo Supernatural Hybrid - Diesel
Auto Finesse Mint Rims - Mint
Auto Finesse Soul - Mango/Peach
Autobrite Magifoam - Banana


----------



## Gduncan

Dodo Juice purely menthol windows - Extra strong mints


----------



## LindenH

Maxolen 'wax free' shampoo - smells like the shampoo we use for our dog, very pleasant, almost like a mild Cerruti aftershave (maybe just me though)


----------



## Gingerbug224

poorboys slick and suds- green sourz shots
poorboys black hole- blackcurrant
poorboys ex- coconut
iron x- hair dye/ baby sick


----------

